# Consiglio giochi PS4



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2019)

Dunque, alla fine mi sono convinto e ho preso sta play4..vorrei sapere dagli esperti che giochi avete da suggerirmi..

Segnalo alcuni aspetti chiave:
La console ha già dentro COD Moderne Warfare

Giocherò mediamente un'ora al giorno, non sempre..nei WE anche sessioni di 2-3 ore se ho tempo

Detesto i JGDR

Giochi sportivi solo FIFA

Premetto che in lista ho già Uncharted 4 - GOW 4 - Detroit Become Human

Avete altri suggerimenti?


----------



## Albijol (15 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dunque, alla fine mi sono convinto e ho preso sta play4..vorrei sapere dagli esperti che giochi avete da suggerirmi..
> 
> Segnalo alcuni aspetti chiave:
> La console ha già dentro COD Moderne Warfare
> ...



COllection dei primi tre Uncharted, Resident evil 2 remake, Shadow of the colossus, Last of us remastered (solo se non hai giocato a quello su ps3) ..che gusti hai di preciso?


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> COllection dei primi tre Uncharted, Resident evil 2 remake, Shadow of the colossus, Last of us remastered (solo se non hai giocato a quello su ps3) ..che gusti hai di preciso?



Il genere è molto vicino a questi titoli che hai indicato, avevo la play 3, quindi gli Uncharted fino al 3 li ho giocati, Shadow of the colossus l'avevo insieme ad ICO su playstation 2, bellissimi..a proposito, The Last Guardian qualcuno sa com'è??

Il remake di Resident Evil mi intriga molto..ma le meccaniche di gioco come sono?

Andrei anche su titoli come GTA V e RDR2 ma non ho abbastanza tempo per dedicarmici temo


----------



## Butcher (15 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il genere è molto vicino a questi titoli che hai indicato, avevo la play 3, quindi gli Uncharted fino al 3 li ho giocati, Shadow of the colossus l'avevo insieme ad ICO su playstation 2, bellissimi..a proposito, *The Last Guardian* qualcuno sa com'è??
> 
> Il remake di Resident Evil mi intriga molto..ma le meccaniche di gioco come sono?
> 
> Andrei anche su titoli come GTA V e RDR2 ma non ho abbastanza tempo per dedicarmici temo




Se ti sono piaciuti ICO e SotC ti piacerà anche questo. Io sono innamorato dei giochi di Ueda e quando si concludono una parte di me muore.

Una piccola perla sottovalutata per me è The Order 1886. Potrebbe fare al caso tuo perché puoi addirittura platinarlo in poco tempo e la storia è molto bella.

Poi ci sono Horizon e Days Gone. Se vuoi andare sull'hardcore c'è la serie Dark Souls (i primi due remasterd il terzo originale ps4) e Bloodborne.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Se ti sono piaciuti ICO e SotC ti piacerà anche questo. Io sono innamorato dei giochi di Ueda e quando si concludono una parte di me muore.
> 
> Una piccola perla sottovalutata per me è *The Order 1886*. Potrebbe fare al caso tuo perché puoi addirittura platinarlo in poco tempo e la storia è molto bella.
> 
> Poi ci sono Horizon e Days Gone. Se vuoi andare sull'hardcore c'è la serie Dark Souls (i primi due remasterd il terzo originale ps4) e Bloodborne.



Titolo in effetti molto interessante..

Della serie Batman invece? Spiderman?


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il genere è molto vicino a questi titoli che hai indicato, avevo la play 3, quindi gli Uncharted fino al 3 li ho giocati, Shadow of the colossus l'avevo insieme ad ICO su playstation 2, bellissimi..a proposito, The Last Guardian qualcuno sa com'è??
> 
> Il remake di Resident Evil mi intriga molto..ma le meccaniche di gioco come sono?
> 
> Andrei anche su titoli come GTA V e RDR2 ma non ho abbastanza tempo per dedicarmici temo



RE 2 remake si gioca in terza persona (come il 4 ed il 5 ad esempio) ma nelle meccaniche è molto simile al 2. Molto più survival horror che sparatutto, una vera libidine per gli amanti del cardiopalma.

Personalmente ti suggerisco Red Dead Redemption 2, molto difficile da giocare perchè può risultare prolisso e noioso, ma un mondo di gioco ed una trama incredibili, tra i migliori personaggi che abbia mai visto in una sceneggiatura videoludica.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dunque, alla fine mi sono convinto e ho preso sta play4..vorrei sapere dagli esperti che giochi avete da suggerirmi..
> 
> Segnalo alcuni aspetti chiave:
> La console ha già dentro COD Moderne Warfare
> ...



Scelta particolare la tua visto che nel 2020 esce la ps5 ma giusto pensare al presente, chissenefrega. 

Quelli della Naughty Dog certamente, casa californiana del gruppo Sony, sono il top per qualità e cura dei dettagli. Giochi maturi e adulti, giocabili e con storie bellissime.

Mi riferisco agli Uncharted che già conosci, il 4 è il più bello.
Poi God of War, l'ultimo, bellissimo. Ambientazione fantasy norrea, storia bella, gioco molto dinamico.

Ma soprattutto The Last of Us Remastered, gioco che ha rivoluzionato il mondo dei videogiochi segnando un nuovo confine, dove il gioco è uno strumento di narrazione diversa, secondo canoni e parametri che cinema e serie tv non possono avere. Una storia meravigliosa, toccante, shockante anche, in mondo post apocalittico ricreato con cura maniacale e personaggi leggendari. Con la ps5 esce il seguito che si annuncia come un nuovo passo avanti nel mondo dei videogiochi.

La Naughty Dog è il Real Madrid dei videogiochi per intenderci.

Poi ci sono i giochi della Rockstar, altro colosso americano. Adesso sto giocando a Red Dead Redemption 2 che è una open word western. Scelta originale e interessante, come tutti gli open world ci mette un po' a ingranare ma il gioco in sé è veramente bellissimo e fatto bene, per personaggi, ambientazione storia. Gioco molto adulto.


----------



## Albijol (15 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il genere è molto vicino a questi titoli che hai indicato, avevo la play 3, quindi gli Uncharted fino al 3 li ho giocati, Shadow of the colossus l'avevo insieme ad ICO su playstation 2, bellissimi..a proposito, The Last Guardian qualcuno sa com'è??
> 
> Il remake di Resident Evil mi intriga molto..ma le meccaniche di gioco come sono?
> 
> Andrei anche su titoli come GTA V e RDR2 ma non ho abbastanza tempo per dedicarmici temo



Last Guardian non l'ho giocato, RDR2 l'ho mollato al 30 per cento circa perché l'ho trovato insopportabilmente diluito come trama e noioso da giocare.


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Novembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Scelta particolare la tua visto che nel 2020 esce la ps5 ma giusto pensare al presente, chissenefrega.
> 
> Quelli della Naughty Dog certamente, casa californiana del gruppo Sony, sono il top per qualità e cura dei dettagli. Giochi maturi e adulti, giocabili e con storie bellissime.
> 
> ...



Non dimentichiamo, per gli appassionati del personaggio, di kojima. Nonostante il floppone di The Phantom Pain (dovuto al licenziamento) anche lui ha sempre segnato gli apici tra i videogiochi anche in termini di regia e narrazione.
Death Stranding l'ho iniziato da poco, l'unica cosa cheposso dire è che sembra moooolto particolare, un videogioco meno canonico, ma la trama, l'ambientazione e le atmosfere sono sicuramente qualcosa di mai visto


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Scelta particolare la tua visto che nel 2020 esce la ps5* ma giusto pensare al presente, chissenefrega.
> 
> Quelli della Naughty Dog certamente, casa californiana del gruppo Sony, sono il top per qualità e cura dei dettagli. Giochi maturi e adulti, giocabili e con storie bellissime.
> 
> ...



C'ho pensato, ma alla fine la Play 5 è prevista per Natale 2020 (quindi tra un anno)..poi per almeno un altro anno i giochi usciranno per entrambe le console..
E poi i prezzo..io ho preso a 259 una bundle con COD Moderne Warfare, la PS5 all'uscita costerà sui 500 euro..e sarà la solita versione FAT che poi verrà sostituita nel giro di massimo 2 anni da una versione migliorata..

Credo userò questa per i prossimi 3/4 anni finché non prenderò una 5 in versione Slim (o quello che faranno) spendendo non più di 350 euro..

The last of us mi intriga molto ovviamente, l'unica cosa non vorrei fosse uno di quei giochi che ti mette l'ansia perché hai sempre i famosi "2 colpi in canna" quindi dovendo dosare le munizioni..

Su RDR2 come dicevo, non ho il tempo..è come GTA 5...non a caso, sia RDR 1 che GTA 4 li avevo e non sono riusciti a completarli, pur trovandoli fenomenali..


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamo, per gli appassionati del personaggio, di kojima. Nonostante il floppone di The Phantom Pain (dovuto al licenziamento) anche lui ha sempre segnato gli apici tra i videogiochi anche in termini di regia e narrazione.
> *Death Stranding* l'ho iniziato da poco, l'unica cosa cheposso dire è che sembra moooolto particolare, un videogioco meno canonico, ma la trama, l'ambientazione e le atmosfere sono sicuramente qualcosa di mai visto



Mi incuriosisce...la lunghezza come sarà?

I titoli di Batman, Spiderman e Tomb Rider sai dirmi come sono?


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'ho pensato, ma alla fine la Play 5 è prevista per Natale 2020 (quindi tra un anno)..poi per almeno un altro anno i giochi usciranno per entrambe le console..
> E poi i prezzo..io ho preso a 259 una bundle con COD Moderne Warfare, la PS5 all'uscita costerà sui 500 euro..e sarà la solita versione FAT che poi verrà sostituita nel giro di massimo 2 anni da una versione migliorata..
> 
> Credo userò questa per i prossimi 3/4 anni finché non prenderò una 5 in versione Slim (o quello che faranno) spendendo non più di 350 euro..
> ...



Capisco la tua scelta, hai ragione. Hai fatto benissimo.

The Last of Us ha diversi livelli di difficoltà, in quelli alti le pallottole sono rare come diamanti. Ma se giochi ad un livello facile o normale è diverso, puoi sparare a piacimento.
In generale è un gioco che richiede strategia, la IA dei nemici è sofisticata e i combattimenti impegnativi, se ti muovi allo scoperto a casaccio non funziona.
La storia è incredibile, fidati. I personaggi non convenzionali, unici. Come scrivevo è un gioco che si fatica a racchiudere nei concetti di videogame, è un sistema di narrazione interattivo di un mondo bello e terribile, oltre che un gioco. Sam Raimi ha già comprato i diritti e ci faranno anche un film.

Se ti è piaciuto the Uncharted ti piacerà di sicuro.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamo, per gli appassionati del personaggio, di kojima. Nonostante il floppone di The Phantom Pain (dovuto al licenziamento) anche lui ha sempre segnato gli apici tra i videogiochi anche in termini di regia e narrazione.
> Death Stranding l'ho iniziato da poco, l'unica cosa cheposso dire è che sembra moooolto particolare, un videogioco meno canonico, ma la trama, l'ambientazione e le atmosfere sono sicuramente qualcosa di mai visto



Hai ragione, anche Kojima è una garanzia.

Death Stranding non l'ho provato, sono curioso. Tra l'altro oltre a Kojima c'è pure lo zampino dalle Guerrilla Games, insomma si va sul sicuro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Titolo in effetti molto interessante..
> 
> Della serie Batman invece? Spiderman?



Spiderman lo sto giocando giusto ora e mi sta piacendo. I batman son bellissimi


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco la tua scelta, hai ragione. Hai fatto benissimo.
> 
> The Last of Us ha diversi livelli di difficoltà, in quelli alti le pallottole sono rare come diamanti. Ma se giochi ad un livello facile o normale è diverso, puoi sparare a piacimento.
> In generale è un gioco che richiede strategia, la IA dei nemici è sofisticata e i combattimenti impegnativi, se ti muovi allo scoperto a casaccio non funziona.
> ...



Si ma infatti credo lo proverò, vedo lo consigliano tutti quindi è una sorta di must have


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi incuriosisce...la lunghezza come sarà?
> 
> I titoli di Batman, Spiderman e Tomb Rider sai dirmi come sono?



Spiderman non l'ho giocato, ma dicono sia molto bello.

Tomb Raider ho giocato quello del 2013 e l'ho trovato bellissimo. Sembra non debba finire mai (circa 20/25 ore di gameplay ma sempre divertenti). E' la copia sputata di uncharted, che a suo tempo è stato definito la copia sputata di tomb raider fra l'altro, però ha un gameplay un po più lungo (i primi uncharted penso di averli finiti in 8/10 ore)

Batman non ne so nulla 


Death Stranding...cerco di piegarmi: si preannuncia moooolto noioso per chi non ama farsi trasportare dalla "poesia" dei tramonti. Il gioco essenzialmente si compone di trasportare pacchi da un punto all'altro di una landa desolata (non è spoiler) per distanze molto lunghe...ma con pericoli e caratteristiche del mondo strane forte alla kojima...la trama intrigantissima. Dicono circa 40 ore di gameplay


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Novembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, anche Kojima è una garanzia.
> 
> Death Stranding non l'ho provato, sono curioso. Tra l'altro oltre a Kojima c'è pure lo zampino dalle Guerrilla Games, insomma si va sul sicuro.



Da Guerrilla Games proviene solo il motore grafico, il Decima Engine, rilasciato in concessione da Sony. Il resto è tutto made in "Kojima Production". La mano dell'autore si vede parecchio anche dalle prime ore di gioco


----------



## Gas (15 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dunque, alla fine mi sono convinto e ho preso sta play4..vorrei sapere dagli esperti che giochi avete da suggerirmi..
> 
> Segnalo alcuni aspetti chiave:
> La console ha già dentro COD Moderne Warfare
> ...



Uncharted tutti
The Last of Us
Red Dead Redemption 2
A me piace molto anche giocare online a Dead by Daylight ma guardati qualche video prima potrebbe non piacerti

Sono tutti giochi che puoi giocare con calma un'oretta al giorno.


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Novembre 2019)

Comunque con the last of us peschi bene per forza, è un capolavoro


----------



## Gas (15 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> The last of us mi intriga molto ovviamente, l'unica cosa non vorrei fosse uno di quei giochi che ti mette l'ansia perché hai sempre i famosi "2 colpi in canna" quindi dovendo dosare le munizioni..
> 
> Su RDR2 come dicevo, non ho il tempo..è come GTA 5...non a caso, sia RDR 1 che GTA 4 li avevo e non sono riusciti a completarli, pur trovandoli fenomenali..



No no, The last of us è meraviglioso, io andrei proprio tranquillo.
RDR2... anch'io come te non gioco tante ore al giorno ma l'ho finito lo stesso. In certi momenti può diventare un pochetto noioso ma alla fine ripaga.

Io invece ad esempio non riesco proprio a giocare a COD ma anche God of War a me annoia subito, non so perchè. Forse perchè all'inzio mi pare di schiacciare tasti a caso quasi frenteticamente e basta, boh.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Comunque con the last of us peschi bene per forza, è un capolavoro



L'unica controindicazione è che mi è capitato di chiudere qualche capitolo di notte, di quelli più tosti, poi addormentarsi è dura...
Sì è un capolavoro, in definitiva.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (15 Novembre 2019)

The last of us è uno dei giochi più belli della storia delle console, non rimanevo così contento da un videogioco dai tempi di metal gear solid su Ps1.
Devi averlo senza se e senza ma.
Un gioco un po’ vecchiotto ma strepitoso è The Witcher 3.
Poi c’è Red Dead redemption 2,
Questi sono due open world enormi, il primo a tema fantasy-medievale e il secondo in tema far west, bellissimi entrambi.
Non ci ho giocato ma parlano benissimo di Resident Evil 7.


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Novembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'unica controindicazione è che mi è capitato di chiudere qualche capitolo di notte, di quelli più tosti, poi addormentarsi è dura...
> Sì è un capolavoro, in definitiva.



Mi ricordo che fu nelle piccole cose che notai il salto di qualità. I comportamenti di Ellie, ad esempio, quando ti metti a caxxeggiare per la mappa sono incredibili. Mi è capitato di cercarla e trovarla a dondolare le gambe seduta sul cofano di un auto e dire "hai fatto? andiamo?" oppure mi è capitato di sentire lei esclamare "ma quanto è magra?" e stava fissando il poster di una modella in una vetrina


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2019)

Crash Nsane Trilogy, GTA V e tutti i Tomb Raider (la trilogia che parte dal 2013 in poi, è un reboot, quindi puoi pure non aver finito i precedenti).


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> No no, The last of us è meraviglioso, io andrei proprio tranquillo.
> RDR2... anch'io come te non gioco tante ore al giorno ma l'ho finito lo stesso. In certi momenti può diventare un pochetto noioso ma alla fine ripaga.
> 
> Io invece ad esempio non riesco proprio a giocare a COD ma anche God of War a me annoia subito, non so perchè. Forse perchè all'inzio mi pare di schiacciare tasti a caso quasi frenteticamente e basta, boh.



Non so io GOW vado sul sicuro, gli altri li ho divorati...Kratos è un personaggio fantastico anche se credo il primo rimarrà insuperato..

The Last of Us allora andato, sarà il primo che prendo


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2019)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> The last of us è uno dei giochi più belli della storia delle console, non rimanevo così contento da un videogioco dai tempi di metal gear solid su Ps1.
> Devi averlo senza se e senza ma.
> Un gioco un po’ vecchiotto ma strepitoso è *The Witcher 3.*
> Poi c’è Red Dead redemption 2,
> ...



Eh lo so..anche The ELder of Scrolls mi piacerebbe ma se non giochi un paio di ore al giorno è dura addentrarsi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2019)

che ne dite dell' ultimo di Kojima "Death Stranded"? leggo review contrastate. Qualcuno ci ha giocato?


----------



## First93 (15 Novembre 2019)

Oltre ai giochi che ti hanno consigliato tutti (Red dead redemption2, gta5 ecc...), ti consiglierei:
-The Witcher 3 per me è un gioco stupendo, e mi ha appassionato dall'inizio alla fine. (tra l'altro se prendi la GOTY hai anche i 2 dlc gratuiti);
-L.A. Noire, uscito per ps3, ne hanno fatto una remastered per ps4 e devo dire che la storia del buon Phelps mi ha appassionato parecchio (è un gioco della Rockstar, gli stessi di gta);
-Kingdome come... FANTASTICO, non per il gioco in se, ma per la quantità di risate che mi sono fatto con gli innumerevoli bug di sto gioco! A parte gli scherzi, kingdome come te lo sconsiglio, a meno che anche a te non piaccia ridere quando compaiono dei bug assurdi 

Oltre a questi anche CTR, N. Sane trilogy e Spyro, però io li ho presi perchè c'ero appassionato da piccolo sulla ps1, diciamo che questi remake vanno un po' a gusti.


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Novembre 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Death Stranding...cerco di piegarmi: si preannuncia moooolto noioso per chi non ama farsi trasportare dalla "poesia" dei tramonti. Il gioco essenzialmente si compone di trasportare pacchi da un punto all'altro di una landa desolata (non è spoiler) per distanze molto lunghe...ma con pericoli e caratteristiche del mondo strane forte alla kojima...la trama intrigantissima. Dicono circa 40 ore di gameplay





Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> che ne dite dell' ultimo di Kojima "Death Stranded"? leggo review contrastate. Qualcuno ci ha giocato?



Ti rispondo quotando il mio messaggio precedente. Non è un gioco per tutti, non c'è molta azione, i menù sono difficilissimi da comprendere...se sei interessato informati prima altrimenti rimarresti deluso


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo quotando il mio messaggio precedente. Non è un gioco per tutti, non c'è molta azione, i menù sono difficilissimi da comprendere...se sei interessato informati prima altrimenti rimarresti deluso



Ma si tratta di dover potenziare il personaggio stile GDR? i menù cosa riguardano?


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma si tratta di dover potenziare il personaggio stile GDR? i menù cosa riguardano?



No il personaggio non ha potenziamenti e robe varie. I menu sono complicati perchè devi gestire i carichi che ti metti indosso, piazzarli in modo che non ti sbilancino, che tu non li possa perdere, devi capire se portarti dietro attrezzature per superare le asperità dei terreni e dei fiumi oppure più merce da consegnare, e semplicemente nulla è intuitivo non si capisce dove leggere le cose che ti interessano come fare a spostare cose nel menù trovare informazioni sulle consegne ecc. Man mano che prosegui sblocchi attrezzature fighe (esoscheletri, armi, moto). Ci sono anche scenari di sparatutto ma sono molto limitati. Senza spoilerarti nulla, il mondo di gioco è molto ostile, la pioggia fa invecchiare qualsiasi cosa tocca e ci sono creature venute da un altra dimensione molto inquietanti che fanno un'atmosfera terribile. Una trama interessantissima ed originale e un concetto di multiplayer un po strano: tu non vedrai mai altri giocatori ma nella tua partita compariranno strutture e aiuti che gli altri giocatori lasciano per se stessi e per gli altri per portare a termine le consegne. Esempio: non riesci a guadare un fiume e potresti trovare un ponte costruito da altri, o una corda da arrampicata ecc. e gli altri chiaramente possono vedere alcune delle cose che costruisci tu.

Ho scritto un post lunghissimo ma spero di averti aiutato


----------



## vota DC (15 Novembre 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> -Kingdome come... FANTASTICO, non per il gioco in se, ma per la quantità di risate che mi sono fatto con gli innumerevoli bug di sto gioco! A parte gli scherzi, kingdome come te lo sconsiglio, a meno che anche a te non piaccia ridere quando compaiono dei bug assurdi



Temo non siano bug, il gioco è stato fatto così....almeno riguardo la versione PC c'erano molti bug che in realtà erano scelte degli sviluppatori al partire dal sistema di salvataggio, poi il sistema di legalità (prendere l'equipaggiamento di un bandito che sta per ammazzarti è considerato rubare....i mercanti ti trattano come un contrabbandiere anche se hai ammazzato il bandito mentre agivi per conto delle autorità), poi il sistema della reputazione (la gente ti odia veramente perché hai un cavallo) e soprattutto l'addestramento con la mazza dove le mazze da allenamento invece delle spade o asce di legno fanno VERAMENTE male.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I titoli di Batman, Spiderman e Tomb Rider sai dirmi come sono?



Intendi la serie Arkham di Batman? Dicono Origins il terzo sia il meno bello. Il primo Asylum come trama funziona meglio nel senso che l'ambientazione aiuta moltissimo essendo claustrofobica e quindi applicabile alla trama, in City e Knight c'è moltissimo da fare e diverte però essendo open world si passa dalla sensazione di un Batman intrappolato a un Batman che stana i nemici e bonifica la città.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh lo so..anche The ELder of Scrolls mi piacerebbe ma se non giochi un paio di ore al giorno è dura addentrarsi



Gli Elder Scrolls sono lunghissimi da finire però puoi veramente andare avanti pezzetto per pezzetto, non sono quei giochi giapponesi che sono in pratica filmati interattivi non saltabili lunghissimi ai quali seguono sequenze di gioco di 40 minuti prima di poter salvare e se la sequenza va male non prosegui nulla. Elder Scroll fai 50 ore ma se giochi 10 minuti vai avanti di dieci minuti, è pure difficile perdersi dato che hai diario e mappa.....comunque sono vecchi come giochi, non fanno niente dal 2011....il motore è ridicolo e da Morrowind in poi hanno semplificato ogni cosa, l'ultimo progresso vero è che hanno messo un interessante modulo (preso da Gothic che è però è del 2001) nel quale i personaggi non sono statici e hanno una vita loro da Oblivion in poi però parliamo di quasi 15 anni fa!


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> No il personaggio non ha potenziamenti e robe varie. I menu sono complicati perchè devi gestire i carichi che ti metti indosso, piazzarli in modo che non ti sbilancino, che tu non li possa perdere, devi capire se portarti dietro attrezzature per superare le asperità dei terreni e dei fiumi oppure più merce da consegnare, e semplicemente nulla è intuitivo non si capisce dove leggere le cose che ti interessano come fare a spostare cose nel menù trovare informazioni sulle consegne ecc. Man mano che prosegui sblocchi attrezzature fighe (esoscheletri, armi, moto). Ci sono anche scenari di sparatutto ma sono molto limitati. Senza spoilerarti nulla, il mondo di gioco è molto ostile, la pioggia fa invecchiare qualsiasi cosa tocca e ci sono creature venute da un altra dimensione molto inquietanti che fanno un'atmosfera terribile. Una trama interessantissima ed originale e un concetto di multiplayer un po strano: tu non vedrai mai altri giocatori ma nella tua partita compariranno strutture e aiuti che gli altri giocatori lasciano per se stessi e per gli altri per portare a termine le consegne. Esempio: non riesci a guadare un fiume e potresti trovare un ponte costruito da altri, o una corda da arrampicata ecc. e gli altri chiaramente possono vedere alcune delle cose che costruisci tu.
> 
> Ho scritto un post lunghissimo ma spero di averti aiutato



Grande


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Novembre 2019)

Death Stranding è una roba pazzesca.. io non gioco alla PS4 preferisco seguire i vari giochi su youtube.. ed ho seguito il Walktrough .. è un più un film che gioco ma gran bel film.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Novembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Death Stranding è una roba pazzesca.. io non gioco alla PS4 preferisco seguire i vari giochi su youtube.. ed ho seguito il Walktrough .. è un più un film che gioco ma gran bel film.



Lo sto giocando ora... meraviglia, ovviamente sono un fan estremo di Kojima. 

Ma bisogna dire che serve moltissima dedizione e tempo da dedicarci... non è per tutti.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Novembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo sto giocando ora... meraviglia, ovviamente sono un fan estremo di Kojima.
> 
> Ma bisogna dire che serve moltissima dedizione e tempo da dedicarci... non è per tutti.



La sceneggiatura ed i vari discorsi tra i personaggi.. è roba top in assoluta. Per la storia, non mi sorprende se ci avesse preso qualche ispirazione da Neo Genesis Evangelion..forse l'Anime/Manga più folle di sempre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2019)

Per adesso sto giocando a Modern Warfare..molto bello, anche se devo ammettere che l'aggiornamento da *60 GIGA* da scaricare prima di giocarci mi ha fatto girare parecchio le palle (ho dovuto lasciare andare un giorno la play per scaricarlo tutto)

Ho anche già preso (e iniziato) The Last of Us..bello anche se per adesso non noto nulla di particolare...


----------



## Gas (27 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi, di solito non rigioco ai giochi che ho già finito ma confinato in casa ho rigiocato a The Last Of Us su PS4 (L'avevo finito su PS3)... ma che capolavoro è !?


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, di solito non rigioco ai giochi che ho già finito ma confinato in casa ho rigiocato a The Last Of Us su PS4 (L'avevo finito su PS3)... ma che capolavoro è !?



Capolavoro assoluto, magari però qualcosina di leggermente più allegro la prox volta 
Lo sto rigiocando in questi giorni, ma ormai l'ho già platinato, conosco ogni minimo segreto e non mi sorprende ormai più. Attendo trepidante il 2 più che altro


----------



## Gas (27 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Capolavoro assoluto, magari però qualcosina di leggermente più allegro la prox volta
> Lo sto rigiocando in questi giorni, ma ormai l'ho già platinato, conosco ogni minimo segreto e non mi sorprende ormai più. Attendo trepidante il 2 più che altro



Ho giocato anche a cose più allegre 
Avete qualcos'altro da consigliarmi che non si dovrebbe proprio perdere?


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ho giocato anche a cose più allegre
> Avete qualcos'altro da consigliarmi che non si dovrebbe proprio perdere?



Allegro forse no, non ti spiego i motivi sennò ti spoilero la storia, però a me è piaciuto tantissimo Horizon Zero dawn, pure questo ormai l'ho consumato e platinato in questi giorni, molto molto avvincente e la storia mi è piaciuta molto, è più fantascientifico di Last of us, ma secondo me merita moltissimo


----------



## Gas (27 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Allegro forse no, non ti spiego i motivi sennò ti spoilero la storia, però a me è piaciuto tantissimo Horizon Zero dawn, pure questo ormai l'ho consumato e platinato in questi giorni, molto molto avvincente e la storia mi è piaciuta molto, è più fantascientifico di Last of us, ma secondo me merita moltissimo



Ok grazie, ora gli do un occhio sul PS store.


----------



## Gas (27 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Allegro forse no, non ti spiego i motivi sennò ti spoilero la storia, però a me è piaciuto tantissimo Horizon Zero dawn, pure questo ormai l'ho consumato e platinato in questi giorni, molto molto avvincente e la storia mi è piaciuta molto, è più fantascientifico di Last of us, ma secondo me merita moltissimo



Complete Edition o Frozen Wilds?


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ok grazie, ora gli do un occhio sul PS store.



Dai un occhio a qualche video, senza spoilerarti la storia, così vedi se è un genere che può interessarti


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Complete Edition o Frozen Wilds?



Frozen wilds è un espansione, la complete edition dovrebbe essere avere tutto, io lo presi separatamente e successivamente l'espansione. guarda se è in italiano perchè so che su disco la complete è solo in inglese francese o tedesco


----------



## Tobi (27 Marzo 2020)

Il 10 aprile esce Final Fantasy VII Remake


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il 10 aprile esce Final Fantasy VII Remake



Confermato? quello mi porterà via almeno 100 ore di gioco


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dunque, alla fine mi sono convinto e ho preso sta play4..vorrei sapere dagli esperti che giochi avete da suggerirmi..
> 
> Segnalo alcuni aspetti chiave:
> La console ha già dentro COD Moderne Warfare
> ...



se ti piace lo sparatutto,prenditi Doom eternal,è una bomba di gioco. roba che cod e battlefield sono giochi da poppanti.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> se ti piace lo sparatutto,prenditi Doom eternal,è una bomba di gioco. *roba che cod e battlefield sono giochi da poppanti*.


Lo sono anche senza metro di paragone.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ho giocato anche a cose più allegre
> Avete qualcos'altro da consigliarmi che non si dovrebbe proprio perdere?



Horizon new dawn 
God of war 
The witcher 3
Spiederman 
Tutti gli uncharted

Ma soprattutto RED DEAD REDENTION 2 un capolavoro d’arte. In più bel gioco a cui abbia giocato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Horizon new dawn
> God of war
> The witcher 3
> Spiederman
> ...



Andrò controcorrente ma a me The Witcher 3 non è che sia piaciuto molto. Ha un sistema di combattimento ridicolo in stile Skyrim, il più delle volte usavo gli attacchi leggeri e il segno della bolla per proteggermi con il suo potenziamento che ti curava in base al danno assorbito, zero profondità e difficoltà basilare.
Sono arrivato fino a Skellige poi ho mollato completamente il gioco.



Gas ha scritto:


> Ho giocato anche a cose più allegre
> Avete qualcos'altro da consigliarmi che non si dovrebbe proprio perdere?


Dipende dai generi che preferisci.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Andrò controcorrente ma a me The Witcher 3 non è che sia piaciuto molto. Ha un sistema di combattimento ridicolo in stile Skyrim, il più delle volte usavo gli attacchi leggeri e il segno della bolla per proteggermi con il suo potenziamento che ti curava in base al danno assorbito, zero profondità e difficoltà basilare.
> Sono arrivato fino a Skellige poi ho mollato completamente il gioco.
> 
> 
> Dipende dai generi che preferisci.




Io ho adorato the Witcher 3 e lo sto proprio rigiocando in questi giorni 
Per me è un capolavoro a partire dalla storia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Marzo 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io ho adorato the Witcher 3 e lo sto proprio rigiocando in questi giorni
> Per me è un capolavoro a partire dalla storia



Si non sei l'unico a pensarla così, anzi direi che il bastian contrario in questo caso sia io 
Io sono un appassionato di Demon/Dark Souls, e sono piuttosto esigente in ambito di sistema di combattimento.
In Witcher e Skyrim non faccio altro che dimenare la spada a destra e a sinistra senza tanti fronzoli, non c'è molto spazio per la tattica e per la complessità.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si non sei l'unico a pensarla così, anzi direi che il bastian contrario in questo caso sia io
> Io sono un appassionato di Demon/Dark Souls, e sono piuttosto esigente in ambito di sistema di combattimento.
> In Witcher e Skyrim non faccio altro che dimenare la spada a destra e a sinistra senza tanti fronzoli, non c'è molto spazio per la tattica e per la complessità.



Ho amato anche skyrim
Ecco vedi a me i demon/dark soul non piacciono proprio...l’ultimo simile che è ho provato è stato sekiro che ho venduto dopo un giorno


----------



## sunburn (28 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Capolavoro assoluto, magari però qualcosina di leggermente più allegro la prox volta
> Lo sto rigiocando in questi giorni, ma ormai l'ho già platinato, conosco ogni minimo segreto e non mi sorprende ormai più. Attendo trepidante il 2 più che altro


L'avevo iniziato a metà a febbraio e ho dovuto abbandonarlo per le note vicende. Ero all'inizio(quando bisogna portare al sicuro la ragazzina) ed ero sempre a corto di munizioni... Sono proprio poche nel gioco o sono io rimbambito e non le trovavo?? (nel senso: che io sia rimbambito è ovvio, ma è per questo che non le trovavo? )

PS: prima di iniziare The Last of Us avevo finito la storia di Red dead redemption 2sbav... Esiste un modo per giocare al primo capitolo? Ho visto che c'è solo per ps3, è compatibile per ps4? Non sono molto pratico di videogame, ho fatto il salto diretto dalla prima PlayStation negli anni '90 alla PS4, quindi ho un vuoto di un paio di decenni...


----------



## Gas (28 Marzo 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L'avevo iniziato a metà a febbraio e ho dovuto abbandonarlo per le note vicende. Ero all'inizio(quando bisogna portare al sicuro la ragazzina) ed ero sempre a corto di munizioni... Sono proprio poche nel gioco o sono io rimbambito e non le trovavo?? (nel senso: che io sia rimbambito è ovvio, ma è per questo che non le trovavo? )



Non sei rimbambito tu, le varie risorse in Last of Us sono sempre limitate, che è una cosa che lo rende ancor più affascianante a mio modo di vedere. Devi sempre cercare in ogni casa abbandonata che trovi aperta, non devi sprecare e non puoi a un certo punto trasformarti in una specie di Rambo anche se il potenziamento pian piano avviene.
In realtà le cose nel gioco si trovano in modo ben bilanciato per assicurarti di avere sempre almeno quel minimo che ti serve ma il fatto di non poterti portare dietro più di 3 (mi pare) di ogni elemento fa si che se sei già al massimo devi lasciar lì il materiale. Questo evita che tu a un certo punto possa ad esempio costruirti sessantacinque bombe e superare agilmente gli assembramenti nemici facendoli esplodere che manco in vietnam...
Per tutto il gioco sarai sempre con i caricatori delle armi quasi scarichi a centellinare ogni proiettile, ogni coltello, ecc...

Comunque è davvero un gioco bellissimo, ti consiglio di andare avanti.


----------



## Gas (28 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dipende dai generi che preferisci.



Mi piacciono i giochi dove si porta avanti una storia alternando l'azione a fasi di ricerca risorse, risoluzione enigmi,...
Diciamo che Last of Us rappresenta perfettamente il ritmo che mi piace, gli sparatutto frenetici non mi piacciono molto.
Devo anche dire che con PS Plus, non compro quasi mai giochi perchè te ne danno due al mese e dato che io non gioco spessissimo, pian piano in due anni di PS Plus mi si sono accumulati oltre 40 giochi che spesso gioco giusto pochi minuti e poi abbandono lì senza finire.

Fra i giochi che mi sono piaciuti di più e che quindi ho finito:
- Tutti gli uncharted!
- Last of us
- Red Dead Redemption 2
- Tomb Rider (Non me l'aspettavo ma mi è piaciuto)
Il gioco che gioco più spesso però è Dead By Daylight, un survival multiplayer dalle dinamiche semplici e che alla fine non mi stanca mai, ogni tanto lo apro e ci faccio qualche partita.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Horizon new dawn
> God of war
> The witcher 3
> Spiederman
> ...



God of war 3 l'ho scaricato gratis con PS Plus e ti dirò che a parte la grafica accattivante non mi ha preso per niente difatti l'ho abbandonato penso al secondo mostro, è tutto un salta-colpisci continuo che a me stufa.
Horizon penso proprio di volerlo provare.
Spiderman non mi attira troppo, ho giocato a Batman Arkan Knight che a prima vista sembrerebbe abbastanza simile e dopo un po' mi ha annoiato, non l'ho mai finito magari dovrei dargli una seconda chance.


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2020)

Io sto recuperando l'ultimo god of war, davvero molto bello.


----------



## Victorss (28 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il 10 aprile esce Final Fantasy VII Remake



Io lo aspetto da 15 anni..pensavo uscisse su PC contemporaneamente..devo assolutamente procurarmi una Play4 ma di questi tempi spendere soldi per una console sarebbe da irresponsabili..non riesco a trovarla usata a buon prezzo..


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io lo aspetto da 15 anni..pensavo uscisse su PC contemporaneamente..devo assolutamente procurarmi una Play4 ma di questi tempi spendere soldi per una console sarebbe da irresponsabili..non riesco a trovarla usata a buon prezzo..



Pure io lo aspetto, da amante dei FF, anche se il gioco cosi dinamico mi convince poco...ma sopratutto sono deluso dal fatto che sia stato divido in non si sa quanti capitoli, che usciranno in non si sa quanti anni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Marzo 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi piacciono i giochi dove si porta avanti una storia alternando l'azione a fasi di ricerca risorse, risoluzione enigmi,...
> Diciamo che Last of Us rappresenta perfettamente il ritmo che mi piace, gli sparatutto frenetici non mi piacciono molto.
> Devo anche dire che con PS Plus, non compro quasi mai giochi perchè te ne danno due al mese e dato che io non gioco spessissimo, pian piano in due anni di PS Plus mi si sono accumulati oltre 40 giochi che spesso gioco giusto pochi minuti e poi abbandono lì senza finire.
> 
> ...


Vedo che sei un amante dei survival horror, vai a prenderti Resident Evil HD Remaster e Resident Evil 2 Remake, sono due capolavori assoluti ed entrambi in offerta da quello che ho letto (RE HD Remaster l'ho preso a 5 euro su Steam), e il terzo esce il 3 Aprile.
Se ti è piaciuto Tomb Raider ti consiglio Assassin's Creed Odyssey e Middle Earth: Shadow of War, sono giochi in cui c'è tantissima roba da fare e mi sono divertito tantissimo a completarli, sono entrambi scontati su Steam, per cui magari sullo store della PS4 potrai prenderli a prezzi moderati.


----------



## Victorss (28 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pure io lo aspetto, da amante dei FF, anche se il gioco cosi dinamico mi convince poco...ma sopratutto sono deluso dal fatto che sia stato divido in non si sa quanti capitoli, che usciranno in non si sa quanti anni.



Assolutamente ho le tue stesse perplessità, il fatto che sia stato diviso in più capitoli di cui ognuno ha molte ore di gioco, vuol dire che si sono inventati tante cose che nella storia originali non c'erano...speriamo che non abbiano fatto un pasticcio...pensa che io l'anno scorso mi sono rigiocato tutto l'originale FF7 con le Mod in Hd e ho portato tutti i personaggi a livello massimo. Ho portato sia la ultima Weapon di Barret che quella di Vincent al massimo fino che oneshottano la Emerald..fantastico


----------



## Victorss (28 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vedo che sei un amante dei survival horror, vai a prenderti Resident Evil HD Remaster e Resident Evil 2 Remake, sono due capolavori assoluti ed entrambi in offerta da quello che ho letto (RE HD Remaster l'ho preso a 5 euro su Steam), e il terzo esce il 3 Aprile.
> Se ti è piaciuto Tomb Raider ti consiglio Assassin's Creed Odyssey e Middle Earth: Shadow of War, sono giochi in cui c'è tantissima roba da fare e mi sono divertito tantissimo a completarli, sono entrambi scontati su Steam, per cui magari sullo store della PS4 potrai prenderli a prezzi moderati.



Resident Evil 2 Remake capolavoro assoluto. Attendo con ansia il 3.


----------



## sunburn (28 Marzo 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non sei rimbambito tu, le varie risorse in Last of Us sono sempre limitate, che è una cosa che lo rende ancor più affascianante a mio modo di vedere. Devi sempre cercare in ogni casa abbandonata che trovi aperta, non devi sprecare e non puoi a un certo punto trasformarti in una specie di Rambo anche se il potenziamento pian piano avviene.
> In realtà le cose nel gioco si trovano in modo ben bilanciato per assicurarti di avere sempre almeno quel minimo che ti serve ma il fatto di non poterti portare dietro più di 3 (mi pare) di ogni elemento fa si che se sei già al massimo devi lasciar lì il materiale. Questo evita che tu a un certo punto possa ad esempio costruirti sessantacinque bombe e superare agilmente gli assembramenti nemici facendoli esplodere che manco in vietnam...
> Per tutto il gioco sarai sempre con i caricatori delle armi quasi scarichi a centellinare ogni proiettile, ogni coltello, ecc...
> 
> Comunque è davvero un gioco bellissimo, ti consiglio di andare avanti.


Sì, l’intenzione è quella di riprenderlo e andare avanti appena possibile. Sinceramente ero un po’ scettico perché non pensavo potesse piacermi il genere(il gioco ce l’ho perché era compreso nel pacchetto quando ho acquistato la ps4), ma mi aveva preso molto.
Cercherò di essere più parsimonioso nell’utilizzo delle munizioni.


----------



## Milo (28 Marzo 2020)

Sono usciti i remake della trilogia di crash bandicoot, di crash ctr e di Spyro, vecchi classici...

Io adesso faccio a metà tra fifa nel fut e la modalità warzone di cod, giocando a squadre con gli amici.


----------



## Tobi (28 Marzo 2020)

Per gli amanti di Final Fantasy 7, che roba assurda i Summon che arrivano e picchiano duro insieme ai personaggi? Questo final fantasy, a distanza di oltre 20 anni, con la grafica e le console di ora, rimane inarrivabile per tutti i giochi della serie


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi piacciono i giochi dove si porta avanti una storia alternando l'azione a fasi di ricerca risorse, risoluzione enigmi,...
> Diciamo che Last of Us rappresenta perfettamente il ritmo che mi piace, gli sparatutto frenetici non mi piacciono molto.
> Devo anche dire che con PS Plus, non compro quasi mai giochi perchè te ne danno due al mese e dato che io non gioco spessissimo, pian piano in due anni di PS Plus mi si sono accumulati oltre 40 giochi che spesso gioco giusto pochi minuti e poi abbandono lì senza finire.
> 
> ...



Allora mi sa che abbiamo gusti decisamente diversi


----------



## Victorss (28 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Per gli amanti di Final Fantasy 7, che roba assurda i Summon che arrivano e picchiano duro insieme ai personaggi? Questo final fantasy, a distanza di oltre 20 anni, con la grafica e le console di ora, rimane inarrivabile per tutti i giochi della serie



Guarda io ho fatto la scelta di non guardare nulla. Voglio gustarmi tutto al 100% nel momento in cui lo giocherò


----------



## Tobi (29 Marzo 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Guarda io ho fatto la scelta di non guardare nulla. Voglio gustarmi tutto al 100% nel momento in cui lo giocherò



non ce l ho fatta e ho giocato la demo su PS4. Non prendermi per un folle ma grazie ai dialoghi ed alle voci è addirittura superiore all'originale. Se mantengono intatta la storia completa, sei obbligato a non uscire di casa per 3 mesi


----------



## alcyppa (29 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> non ce l ho fatta e ho giocato la demo su PS4. Non prendermi per un folle ma grazie ai dialoghi ed alle voci è addirittura superiore all'originale. *Se mantengono intatta la storia completa*, sei obbligato a non uscire di casa per 3 mesi



Premettendo che non ho giocato Final Fantasy VII, che quindi so poco niente a riguardo e non ho guardato alcun trailer (come faccio praticamente con qualunque cosa per godermi appieno l'esperienza finale).

Spero tu sappia che questo remake comprende solo una parte della storia completa e che in realtà la vicenda di FFVII verrà divisa in 3 o più giochi.


P.S. La demo l'hai giocata completamente in inglese (compresa l'interfaccia)? Perchè l'ho provata pure io ma la discrepanza tra quello che dicono i personaggi in inglese ed i sottotitoli in italiano è incredibilmente fastidiosa.


----------



## Jino (29 Marzo 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Assolutamente ho le tue stesse perplessità, il fatto che sia stato diviso in più capitoli di cui ognuno ha molte ore di gioco, vuol dire che si sono inventati tante cose che nella storia originali non c'erano...speriamo che non abbiano fatto un pasticcio...pensa che io l'anno scorso mi sono rigiocato tutto l'originale FF7 con le Mod in Hd e ho portato tutti i personaggi a livello massimo. Ho portato sia la ultima Weapon di Barret che quella di Vincent al massimo fino che oneshottano la Emerald..fantastico



Io non ho timore cambino la storia, rimarrà quella di base, magari aggiungono qualche side-quest che non tocchi la storia...per allungare il brodo di fatto saranno molto più lunghi gli spostamenti, hanno detto che faranno una midgar molto più grande...


----------



## Jino (29 Marzo 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Per gli amanti di Final Fantasy 7, che roba assurda i Summon che arrivano e picchiano duro insieme ai personaggi? Questo final fantasy, a distanza di oltre 20 anni, con la grafica e le console di ora, rimane inarrivabile per tutti i giochi della serie



Amo la serie...finchè erano veri final fantasy...ed è per questo che resto sempre scettico su nuovi capitoli cosi, sopratutto remake...perchè so che per accontentare le nuove generazioni devono per forza fare un torto a noi amanti del classico... staremo a vedere....


----------



## Tobi (29 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Amo la serie...finchè erano veri final fantasy...ed è per questo che resto sempre scettico su nuovi capitoli cosi, sopratutto remake...perchè so che per accontentare le nuove generazioni devono per forza fare un torto a noi amanti del classico... staremo a vedere....



i dialoghi sono bellissimi, voci azzeccatissime, ripeto, se l'unica modifica sarà il sistema di combattimento e tutto il resto rimane come fu all'epoca, anche con qualche aggiunta ne sarei stra-felice. L'importante è che non taglino parti della storia..
Sarebbe bello se ci fossero capitoli dove si possa ripercorrere in prima persona la storia di Sephiroth ed utilizzarlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2020)

Secondo me il principale problema del remake di FF7 potrebbe rivelarsi nella stessa natura del progetto: cioé che questo gioco in uscita è solo la prima parte ambientata a Midgar.
A parte la frustrazione nel dovere attendere altri anni per il resto del gioco (e i tempi di sviluppo Square non sono propriamente rapidi), il mio timore è che per rendere questa prima parte un gioco corposo equiparabile a un episodio completo, verrà gonfiato e farcito di noiose e inutili fetch quest e missioni secondarie.
Qualcosa a cui abbiamo già assistito in questa generazione.


----------



## Pit96 (29 Marzo 2020)

Al momento sto giocando un po' a Monster Hunter World (Iceborn, l'espansione). Qualcuno l'ha mai provato? Io rimasi affascinato dalla serie anni fa quando sulla Wii uscì Monster Hunter Tri. Sono giochi che mi fanno sentire davvero a caccia di mostri e in alcuni casi devi sudare per quasi un'ora per catturare/uccidere certe creature  soprattutto se giochi da solo e non online.


----------



## Lambro (29 Marzo 2020)

Dark souls 3, capolavoro assoluto, un po' piu' facile rispetto ai primi due secondo me, oppure sono io che ormai so come funziona il gioco.
Non so se si sposi a poche sedute quotidiane, io lo sto facendo, credo di poter dire che sia la saga piu' bella del mondo videoludico come gameplay, è fatta per chi non ha voglia di stare davanti allo schermo a vedere storiestoriestorie, come me, ma per chi ha voglia di sano e puro gameplay.
E' l'evoluzione del gameplay antico, è la massimanza del videogioco puro.

The Witness, ma qui entriamo in un genere tutto a se stante, un titolo che non è un videogioco ma è probabilmente la più incredibile esperienza videoludica/filosofica mai realizzata, un capolavoro da mettere tra le opere più uniche degli ultimi anni, sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Per quest'opera devi aver voglia di non leggere nulla di nulla in giro, perchè è della scoperta dei suoi segreti che ne farai assoluta meraviglia, ti posso solo dire che rimarrai sconvolto se hai passione in argomenti come la ricerca interiore, il perchè siamo qui, cosa siamo, cosa cerchiamo, cosa vogliamo.
Jonathan Blow, l'autore anche di Braid, ha realizzato un qualcosa di indescrivibile.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si non sei l'unico a pensarla così, anzi direi che il bastian contrario in questo caso sia io
> Io sono un appassionato di Demon/Dark Souls, e sono piuttosto esigente in ambito di sistema di combattimento.
> In Witcher e Skyrim non faccio altro che dimenare la spada a destra e a sinistra senza tanti fronzoli, non c'è molto spazio per la tattica e per la complessità.


Giocandolo alla massima difficoltà è necessario alternare tutti i segni, le bombe, pozioni e tutto quello che il combat system offre. 
Altrimenti grazie che basta menare con la spada. Certo il cs non è il punto di forza ma non è così scarso ed offre una buona varietà 




sunburn ha scritto:


> L'avevo iniziato a metà a febbraio e ho dovuto abbandonarlo per le note vicende. Ero all'inizio(quando bisogna portare al sicuro la ragazzina) ed ero sempre a corto di munizioni... Sono proprio poche nel gioco o sono io rimbambito e non le trovavo?? (nel senso: che io sia rimbambito è ovvio, ma è per questo che non le trovavo? )
> 
> PS: prima di iniziare The Last of Us avevo finito la storia di Red dead redemption 2sbav... Esiste un modo per giocare al primo capitolo? Ho visto che c'è solo per ps3, è compatibile per ps4? Non sono molto pratico di videogame, ho fatto il salto diretto dalla prima PlayStation negli anni '90 alla PS4, quindi ho un vuoto di un paio di decenni...



PS4 Non è retrocompatibile, puoi giocarlo in streaming abbonandoti al servizio Ps now.


----------



## Lambro (31 Marzo 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Giocandolo alla massima difficoltà è necessario alternare tutti i segni, le bombe, pozioni e tutto quello che il combat system offre.
> Altrimenti grazie che basta menare con la spada. Certo il cs non è il punto di forza ma non è così scarso ed offre una buona varietà
> 
> .



Mah, è sempre questione di gusti, io TW3 non sono riuscito proprio ad apprezzarlo, il combat system è piuttosto semplice, non offre la varietà di quello dei DSouls, anche a livello massimo di difficoltà.
Mi ha deluso parecchio, lo so che è incentrato sulla storia ma se parliamo di gameplay puro è un giochino (opinione mia ovviamente).
I souls hanno un combat inarrivabile,sacrificando in pratica tutti gli orpelli (storia filmati di intermezzo etc)


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me il principale problema del remake di FF7 potrebbe rivelarsi nella stessa natura del progetto: cioé che questo gioco in uscita è solo la prima parte ambientata a Midgar.
> A parte la frustrazione nel dovere attendere altri anni per il resto del gioco (e i tempi di sviluppo Square non sono propriamente rapidi), il mio timore è che per rendere questa prima parte un gioco corposo equiparabile a un episodio completo, verrà gonfiato e farcito di noiose e inutili fetch quest e missioni secondarie.
> Qualcosa a cui abbiamo già assistito in questa generazione.



Da quello che si evince questo capitolo si conclude con la fuga da Midgar, quindi niente world map, ma un gioco ambientato interamente sulla città. Il gioco originale, vado a memoria, erano credo 7-8 ore di gioco la parte di Midgar. Credo queste ore saranno state almeno triplicate, almeno 30 ore di gioco. Probabilmente verranno aggiunte come dici tu missioni secondarie con Avalanche tutte nuove, i vari personaggi presentati in maniera più lunga...non lo so...ma io di base sono abbastanza deluso fin dal principio di questa divisione in capitoli...se l'andazzo è questo saranno almeno tre e saranno fatti in credo un cinque anni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Marzo 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Giocandolo alla massima difficoltà è necessario alternare tutti i segni, le bombe, pozioni e tutto quello che il combat system offre.
> Altrimenti grazie che basta menare con la spada. Certo il cs non è il punto di forza ma non è così scarso ed offre una buona varietà


Io i giochi li inizio sempre a difficoltà difficile dopo un paio di giornate con la difficoltà intermedia per capire le meccaniche e memorizzare i comandi.
Purtroppo per me il sistema di combattimento di The Witcher 3 è un difetto insormontabile che mi ha impedito di apprezzare a pieno il gioco, se devo giocare a un action rpg preferisco che il gioco sia più incentrato sul combattimento che sui dialoghi in stile Mass Effect o lo stesso Skyrim. 
Per dire Dark Souls è il mio action rpg perfetto, dialoghi quasi inesistenti, storia al minimo e tante mazzate


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2020)

Ho ripreso anche io la Play. Sto giocando a GOW 4, ed è da sturbo. Ho ordinato anche Dragonball FighterZ. Poi penso che prenderò The Last of US, Spiderman e MK11


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho ripreso anche io la Play. Sto giocando a GOW 4, ed è da sturbo. Ho ordinato anche Dragonball FighterZ. Poi penso che prenderò The Last of US, Spiderman e MK11



The Last of Us grandissimo gioco, ti consiglio anche Horizon Zero Dawn se non ce l'hai già


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2020)

GOW 4 è molto bello, ma preferivo la giocabilità di prima quando c'era più violenza e meno esplorazione. I migliori rimangono il 2 e il 3 per me. I giochi miei preferiti attualmente su PS4 sono GTA V e i remaster di Crash che sono eccellenti.


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> The Last of Us grandissimo gioco, ti consiglio anche Horizon Zero Dawn se non ce l'hai già



Ottimo, grazie



fabri47 ha scritto:


> GOW 4 è molto bello, ma preferivo la giocabilità di prima quando c'era più violenza e meno esplorazione. I migliori rimangono il 2 e il 3 per me.



Si, concordo con te. Il 3 in particolare stupendo. Ma io li ho giocati tutti, anche quelli su PSP!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottimo, grazie
> 
> 
> 
> Si, concordo con te. Il 3 in particolare stupendo. *Ma io li ho giocati tutti, anche quelli su PSP!*


Pure io. Pensa che ho giocato pure il betrayal sul cellulare  . Poca roba però rispetto a tutti gli altri e dura un'oretta. Se ti piacciono i giochi d'esplorazione, ti consiglio i tre Tomb Raider (il primo uscito per PS3 e poi pure su PS4). Imperdibili e non hanno nulla da invidiare ad Uncharted tipo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Aprile 2020)

Ma vale la pena prendersi la 4?? Io ci ho pensato ma mi sa che aspetto a prendere la 5 in autunno che avrà la retrocompatibilità


----------



## alcyppa (1 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma vale la pena prendersi la 4?? Io ci ho pensato ma mi sa che aspetto a prendere la 5 in autunno che avrà la retrocompatibilità



No ormai no, aspetta a questo punto.


----------



## Manue (2 Aprile 2020)

The last of us... top


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho ripreso anche io la Play. Sto giocando a GOW 4, ed è da sturbo. Ho ordinato anche Dragonball FighterZ. Poi penso che prenderò The Last of US, Spiderman e MK11



Lo sto giocando anche io proprio ora GOW4, bellissimo!!!

Con The Last of Us secondo me prendi il gioco più bello, semplicemente.


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma vale la pena prendersi la 4?? Io ci ho pensato ma mi sa che aspetto a prendere la 5 in autunno che avrà la retrocompatibilità



Se non hai problemi a spendere più soldi si, ti conviene aspettare a questo punto. Poi se ora ti stai tremendamente annoiando, l'autunno è lontano...allora prenditi la 4 subito.


----------



## Tobi (2 Aprile 2020)

sinceramente la PS5 non mi sembra nulla di che, poi logico che per godertela la massimo e vedere la differenza netta con la ps4 devi avere un 8k e menate varie.. rimarrò su PS4 almeno per altri 2/3 anni


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Aprile 2020)

sto giocando a pes 2020 approfittando della quarantena. Come gameplay mi sembra più realistico rispetto a FIFA, ma forse è la mia impressione visto che fifa mi aveva stufato dopo anni.


----------



## Lambro (2 Aprile 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sto giocando a pes 2020 approfittando della quarantena. Come gameplay mi sembra più realistico rispetto a FIFA, ma forse è la mia impressione visto che fifa mi aveva stufato dopo anni.



Io sto provando la versione free, efootball pes2020, per ora devo dire che il gameplay vive di altissimi e di qualche basso, rispetto a fifa (che non ho piu' giocato negli ultimi 3 anni) mi pare gestisca peggio le situazioni di rimpalli vari in area ma questo è da sempre così, da quel che mi ricordavo almeno.
Per il resto ho iniziato il myclub e tra i giocatori in regalo mi han dato subito Aguero (per 4 partite) e sembra veramente lui.
Pure Maradona (per 10 partite), lo devo ancora provare però.
Ancora non ho ben capito come azzo funzionano le tattiche selezionabili ingame (quegli spicchietti blu e rossi), ormai ho la mente di un pensionato.
E il fuorigioco come lo fai sul pad?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io sto provando la versione free, efootball pes2020, per ora devo dire che il gameplay vive di altissimi e di qualche basso, rispetto a fifa (che non ho piu' giocato negli ultimi 3 anni) mi pare gestisca peggio le situazioni di rimpalli vari in area ma questo è da sempre così, da quel che mi ricordavo almeno.
> Per il resto ho iniziato il myclub e tra i giocatori in regalo mi han dato subito Aguero (per 4 partite) e sembra veramente lui.
> Pure Maradona (per 10 partite), lo devo ancora provare però.
> Ancora non ho ben capito come azzo funzionano le tattiche selezionabili ingame (quegli spicchietti blu e rossi), ormai ho la mente di un pensionato.
> E il fuorigioco come lo fai sul pad?



fuorigioco? chiedi troppo, sono ancora all' ABC (tiro, cross, passaggio)


----------



## RojoNero (2 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> sinceramente la PS5 non mi sembra nulla di che, poi logico che per godertela la massimo e vedere la differenza netta con la ps4 devi avere un 8k e menate varie.. rimarrò su PS4 almeno per altri 2/3 anni



idem! poi costerà sui 500/600 euro...


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2020)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> idem! poi costerà sui 500/600 euro...



C'è anche da dire una cosa, prenderla subito è un capriccio, nel senso che di titoli al lancio come sempre non ce ne saranno tanti...dopo un anno di vita della console allora si giustifica un pò di più l'acquisto... certo per tifo'o che non c'ha la 4 probabilmente si gli è inutile spendere 300 euro adesso, con il doppio si prenderà la 5...


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Aprile 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io i giochi li inizio sempre a difficoltà difficile dopo un paio di giornate con la difficoltà intermedia per capire le meccaniche e memorizzare i comandi.
> Purtroppo per me il sistema di combattimento di The Witcher 3 è un difetto insormontabile che mi ha impedito di apprezzare a pieno il gioco, se devo giocare a un action rpg preferisco che il gioco sia più incentrato sul combattimento che sui dialoghi in stile Mass Effect o lo stesso Skyrim.
> Per dire Dark Souls è il mio action rpg perfetto, dialoghi quasi inesistenti, storia al minimo e tante mazzate


Chiaro che se si paragona il CS del Witcher con un souls ne vien fuori con le ossa rotte, ma pur facendo parte della stessa macro categoria sono giochi profondamente diversi. Se poi preferisci menare che vivere un gran gdr narrativo ci sta. 
Però skyrim... Lì è incomprensibile, visto che certo non brilla quanto game play.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire una cosa, prenderla subito è un capriccio, nel senso che di titoli al lancio come sempre non ce ne saranno tanti...dopo un anno di vita della console allora si giustifica un pò di più l'acquisto... certo per tifo'o che non c'ha la 4 probabilmente si gli è inutile spendere 300 euro adesso, con il doppio si prenderà la 5...



Viste le specifiche tecniche abbastanza inferiori alla XBox Series X temo che uscirà una nuova PS5 Pro tra 2-3 anni...


----------



## Giangy (3 Aprile 2020)

Io ho sia la PS4 slim, e ho ricomprato un anno fa, l'Xbox One S, ho dato via la vecchia Xbox One classica qualche anno fa. Voi dite, perchè ho entrambi le console? Volevo provare, ad avere alcune esclusive di entrambi le console, so che alcune esclusive Microsoft, ci sono anche per Windows 10, ma avendo un portatile, abbastanza moderno, non proprio da game, e un PC fisso ormai datato, ho deciso di avere entrambe le console. Su PS4, ho appena comprato da pochi mesi, GTA V, che mi sembra ancora un gioco di ottimo rispetto, anche se ormai datato 2013, e visto che non ci sono ancora conferme nell'uscità di GTA 6. Sempre su PS4 ho Gran Turismo Sport, titolo simulativo di auto, grafica ottima, ma pecca nei pochi contenuti, specialmente in auto, e tracciati. Sempre in tema di auto, ho da diversi anni, sempre per PS4 The Crew 2, gioco online, in stile Forza Horizon 4, che ho per l'Xbox One. Io specialmente, sono appassionato, di giochi di simulazione calcistica, e di auto, ma se devo scegliere, quest'anno, dico Pes, e non Fifa, ma solo se uno ha una PS4, visto che ci sono delle patch, dove si può avere la Premier League licenziata, e tutta la Liga spagnola, anche se mancano parecchi stadi, come quelli di Premier, mi sembra che c'è solo quello dell'Arsenal. Su Xbox One, non è possibile purtroppo avere queste patch. Comunque ho letto, che alcuni titoli, per Xbox Series X, usciranno ancora, per qualche anno, anche per la One, tipo alcune esclusive, come Forza Motorsport 8, e Forza Horizon 5. Purtroppo, per la PS4, non ci saranno i nuovi giochi che usciranno per PS5. Avevo intenzione, di prendere anche il visore VR, ma chissà se sarà compatibile con PS5... anche perchè, alcune fonti, non certe, dicono di un uscità di un VR 2. Vedremo in autunno comunque, se prendere una PS5, e dare via la PS4, o dare via in entrambi i casi, la PS4, e tenere per un pò ancora la One S, visto che uscirà ancora qualche esclusiva, per poi magari passare alla Xbox Series X.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

Ragazzi, un'informazione: ma per giocare a Pes 2020, soprattutto Myclub, bisogna avere per forza l'abbonamento a Playstation network plus (che non mi interessa) e giocare contro altri utenti?


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2020)

Ci son varie offerte sullo store al momento

Pensavo di riprender in mano un gioco di calcio (dopo anni) a proposito meglio fifa o pes?

penso che scaricherò anche Last of us remastered e Days Gone


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ci son varie offerte sullo store al momento
> 
> Pensavo di riprender in mano un gioco di calcio (dopo anni) a proposito meglio fifa o pes?
> 
> penso che scaricherò anche Last of us remastered e Days Gone



Scarica eFootball Pes 2020 lite, è gratis. Ho giocato una partita ed è veramente figo.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, un'informazione: ma per giocare a Pes 2020, soprattutto Myclub, bisogna avere per forza l'abbonamento a Playstation network plus (che non mi interessa) e giocare contro altri utenti?



.


----------



## Giangy (3 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ci son varie offerte sullo store al momento
> 
> Pensavo di riprender in mano un gioco di calcio (dopo anni) a proposito meglio fifa o pes?
> 
> penso che scaricherò anche Last of us remastered e Days Gone



Io è da tempo che vorrei, scaricare la versione lite, ma che squadra ci sono, disponibili dentro questa versione?


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Io è da tempo che vorrei, scaricare la versione lite, ma che squadra ci sono, disponibili dentro questa versione?



Ora lo scarico e ti dico, seguo il consiglio di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]
Perche non ho ben chiaro cosa sia di fatto... perche gratis?


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ora lo scarico e ti dico, seguo il consiglio di @Admin
> Perche non ho ben chiaro cosa sia di fatto... perche gratis?



Puoi giocare solo con determinate squadre. Comunque a me fa giocare la partita di prova ma quando scarico l’aggiornamento mi dà l’errore “Dati danneggiati”. 

Compare a qualcun altro?


----------



## Giangy (3 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ora lo scarico e ti dico, seguo il consiglio di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]
> Perche non ho ben chiaro cosa sia di fatto... perche gratis?



Ok, grazie. Attendo notizie in merito.


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Puoi giocare solo con determinate squadre. Comunque a me fa giocare la partita di prova ma quando scarico l’aggiornamento mi dà l’errore “Dati danneggiati”.
> 
> Compare a qualcun altro?



mi sta scaricando i dati.. nonostante la fibra è lento come la fame il loro server credo.. sono al 49%


----------



## Lambro (3 Aprile 2020)

Io sto provando a giocare alla lite gratis da qualche giorno,è chiaro sia una versione limitata rispetto alla versione a pagamento completa.
Però per quel che c'è è divertente, c'è la my club c'è il coop (ma non trovo mai nessuno) ci sono le sfide giornaliere etc etc.
Con la com puoi fare amichevoli o giocare partite in myclub per far expare i tuoi giocatori.
La simulazione è ben fatta, pes è tempismo e tattica, infatti provenendo da anni di fifa (a parte gli ultimi 3) dopo che da anni avevo mollato pes (isspro,isspro2, pes3,4,5,6,7 giocati tutti fino alla morte) non ci capivo na fava.
Tutt'ora mi sento molto imbranato nel fare le tattiche, chi si organizza con quelle ti ara.
Comparto grafico eccellente, sonoro pessimo as usual, animazioni fantastiche, fisica del pallone spesso stupenda a volte troppo leggera, tiri il piu' delle volte belli ma spesso brutti (fifa è ancora superiore), ma l'approccio lento e tattico lo rende molto interessante.
Non fosse che non c'ho tempo da dedicargli lo comprerei.
Facciamo il club MilanWorld


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io sto provando a giocare alla lite gratis da qualche giorno,è chiaro sia una versione limitata rispetto alla versione a pagamento completa.
> Però per quel che c'è è divertente, c'è la my club c'è il coop (ma non trovo mai nessuno) ci sono le sfide giornaliere etc etc.
> Con la com puoi fare amichevoli o giocare partite in myclub per far expare i tuoi giocatori.
> La simulazione è ben fatta, pes è tempismo e tattica, infatti provenendo da anni di fifa (a parte gli ultimi 3) dopo che da anni avevo mollato pes (isspro,isspro2, pes3,4,5,6,7 giocati tutti fino alla morte) non ci capivo na fava.
> ...



boh io domani provo a giocarci a sta lite (ma cosa ci guadagna PES a farne una versione free?)
Partendo dal presupposto che io son un giocatore "classico"... tipo mi gioco il campionato in solitaria o partite online, non so cosa siano i vari FUT o MYCLUB... ma non perche li disprezzo, proprio non so cosa siano.

mi spaventa un po sta cosa di cui parli delle tattiche... io non sono un giocatore invasato, mi piace prendere la squadra, decider modulo e formazione e via.. come ai vecchi tempi


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

Finalmente sono riuscito a scaricare tutta la versione Lite di Pes 2020. Bellissimo!


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente sono riuscito a scaricare tutta la versione Lite di Pes 2020. Bellissimo!



Stavo giusto per chiedere qui che senso abbia: la partita online “matchday” non la fa fare dicendo che non trova l avversario. La partita in locale dopo un po rompe le scatole

La giocabilitá in se sembra buona.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Stavo giusto per chiedere qui che senso abbia: la partita online “matchday” non la fa fare dicendo che non trova l avversario. La partita in locale dopo un po rompe le scatole
> 
> La giocabilitá in se sembra buona.



Bisogna avere Playstation Plus per giocare bene online su Myclub serve il playstation plus. Ho visto che online si può giocare solo contro Contro COM.


----------



## cris (4 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bisogna avere Playstation Plus per giocare bene online su Myclub serve il playstation plus. Ho visto che online si può giocare solo contro Contro COM.



Si, io ho PS plus
Non si capisce niente comunque.. ti permette di giocare solo a orari specifici sembrerebbe


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Aprile 2020)

Qualcuno come me ha giocato The Evil Within 2?
F a n t a s t i c o


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente sono riuscito a scaricare tutta la versione Lite di Pes 2020. Bellissimo!



Finalmente qualcosa su cui andiamo d' accordo, sono fan della saga dal primo ISS e l' ho abbandonata solo nel 2017 dove Fifa era realmente superiore.
Ma ora il King è tornato.



cris ha scritto:


> Si, io ho PS plus
> Non si capisce niente comunque.. ti permette di giocare solo a orari specifici sembrerebbe



? Ti assicuro che gli orari non c' entrano nulla con myClub di PES


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Qualcuno come me ha giocato The Evil Within 2?
> F a n t a s t i c o



E' stato accolto in modo divisivo perché ha introdotto un po' di semi-open world rispetto al primo episodio, ma è un horror con le palle come non si vedeva da tempo, il giusto mix tra Resident Evil e Silent Hill.

A me è piaciuto!


----------



## Coccosheva81 (4 Aprile 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Qualcuno come me ha giocato The Evil Within 2?
> F a n t a s t i c o



Io ho giocato al primo e mi è piaciuto abbastanza, anche se sembrava un versione più horror ma meno bella di The last of us.
Questo secondo è molto meglio?


----------



## cris (4 Aprile 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcosa su cui andiamo d' accordo, sono fan della saga dal primo ISS e l' ho abbandonata solo nel 2017 dove Fifa era realmente superiore.
> Ma ora il King è tornato.
> 
> 
> ...



non ci capisco nulla, ho disinstallato 
non parlo di myclub ma della seconda opzione del menu, quella per fare una partita online


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> non ci capisco nulla, ho disinstallato
> non parlo di myclub ma della seconda opzione del menu, quella per fare una partita online



mi dispiace, al di la di qualche bug lo reputo la simulazione di calcio (non il gioco) più realistica di sempre.


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Aprile 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Io ho giocato al primo e mi è piaciuto abbastanza, anche se sembrava un versione più horror ma meno bella di The last of us.
> Questo secondo è molto meglio?



Il secondo è ancora meglio del primo perchè ha una piccola mappa open world.
The last of us is for boys.
The evil within is for men.


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stato accolto in modo divisivo perché ha introdotto un po' di semi-open world rispetto al primo episodio, ma è un horror con le palle come non si vedeva da tempo, il giusto mix tra Resident Evil e Silent Hill.
> 
> A me è piaciuto!



Esatto, sulla parte semi open world mi sembra il giusto compromesso. 
Personalmente odio gli open world con mappe infinite tipo l' ultimo MGS dove sembri più un corriere di Amazon che una spia.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (5 Aprile 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Il secondo è ancora meglio del primo perchè ha una piccola mappa open world.
> The last of us is for boys.
> The evil within is for men.



Quest’ultima frase non si può sentire.
The last of us è IL GIOCO, il titolo più bello uscito dai tempi di Metal gear solid


----------



## fabri47 (5 Aprile 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Quest’ultima frase non si può sentire.
> The last of us è IL GIOCO, il titolo più bello uscito dai tempi di Metal gear solid


Concordo. Non conosco The Evil Within, ma The Last of Us è un capolavoro senza se e ma, diventando un cult in una generazione videoludica dove nonostante l'abbondanza di nuovi titoli si è, sotto sotto, rimasti legati ai giochi di 20 anni fa minimo.

Anche se con questo seguito Naughty Dog rischia grosso, visto che il gioco era perfetto così com'era senza bisogno di sequel.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (5 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Non conosco The Evil Within, ma The Last of Us è un capolavoro senza se e ma, diventando un cult in una generazione videoludica dove nonostante l'abbondanza di nuovi titoli si è, sotto sotto, rimasti legati ai giochi di 20 anni fa minimo.
> 
> Anche se con questo seguito Naughty Dog rischia grosso, visto che il gioco era perfetto così com'era senza bisogno di sequel.



Non solo, ma affidare la parte da protagonista a quell’insipida ragazzina invece che a un personaggio fantastico come Joel è per me un autentico suicidio.
In generale ho sempre amato poco i giochi con protagonisti femminili, specie quelli con molta trama, perché non mi riesco a immedesimarmi appieno.
Qui poi siamo andati da un cinquantenne durissino a cui hanno ammazzato la figlia a una ragazzina adolescente mezza lesbo... molto molto molto male


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Non conosco The Evil Within, ma The Last of Us è un capolavoro senza se e ma, diventando un cult in una generazione videoludica dove nonostante l'abbondanza di nuovi titoli si è, sotto sotto, rimasti legati ai giochi di 20 anni fa minimo.
> 
> Anche se con questo seguito Naughty Dog rischia grosso, visto che il gioco era perfetto così com'era senza bisogno di sequel.



Concordo. The Last of Us porta il videogioco su un altro piano, come strumento di narrazione alternativo più che passatempo. Quello che racconta non lo può fare il cinema o una serie, usa tanti livelli diversi. Oltre ad avere introdotto la IA dei nemici più intelligente e sofisticata della storia dei videogame.

Il seguito, di conseguenza, è una sfida ciclopica, ma la Naughty Dog è una garanzia, non deludono mai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Non solo, ma affidare la parte da protagonista a quell’insipida ragazzina invece che a un personaggio fantastico come Joel è per me un autentico suicidio.
> In generale ho sempre amato poco i giochi con protagonisti femminili, specie quelli con molta trama, perché non mi riesco a immedesimarmi appieno.
> Qui poi siamo andati da un cinquantenne durissino a cui hanno ammazzato la figlia a una ragazzina adolescente mezza lesbo... molto molto molto male



Si vede già da immagini e trailer che il sequel avrà un'impronta LGBT molto enfatizzata.
Sono preoccupato perché penso che perdi la sensibilità naturale e sincera del primo episodio per soddisfare il gregge SJW.
Già l'espansione Left Behind era per quattordicenni con ormoni impazziti, infatti gli stessi ND sottolinearono il fatto che usciva in occasione di S.Valentino.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcosa su cui andiamo d' accordo, sono fan della saga dal primo ISS e l' ho abbandonata solo nel 2017 dove Fifa era realmente superiore.
> Ma ora il King è tornato.
> 
> 
> ...



Anche perché fifa 20 fa ******.

Io gioco solo off line, il gioco online lo trovo irrealistico e ridicolo, purtroppo EA sembra proprio fregarsene di questa modalità, per chiari motivi di profitto, lasciando nella modalità off una quantità di bug incredibile, intollerabile. L'ultima chicca il livello Ultimate della patch di marzo, roba comica...


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si vede già da immagini e trailer che il sequel avrà un'impronta LGBT molto enfatizzata.
> Sono preoccupato perché penso che perdi la sensibilità naturale e sincera del primo episodio per soddisfare il gregge SJW.
> Già l'espansione Left Behind era per quattordicenni con ormoni impazziti, infatti gli stessi ND sottolinearono il fatto che usciva in occasione di S.Valentino.



Interessante. Ma perni profani come me cosa significano codeste sigle?

A parte questo, il team ND dedicato è il meglio del meglio. Il budget a disposizione da record. La sfida è grande ma le possibilità ci sono. Io mi aspetto un capolavoro sul piano della IA del gioco, un altro passo epocale su questo aspetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante. Ma perni profani come me cosa significano codeste sigle?
> 
> A parte questo, il team ND dedicato è il meglio del meglio. Il budget a disposizione da record. La sfida è grande ma le possibilità ci sono. Io mi aspetto un capolavoro sul piano della IA del gioco, un altro passo epocale su questo aspetto.



Ahaha, sono termini americani, tranquillo se non li conosci.
LGBT= comunità lesbo/gay/bisex/trans.
SJW= Social Justice Web, sono i tizi fanatici sui social che vogliono forzare in ogni gioco, serie Tv o film, un personaggio di colore o omosessuale accusando di razzismo ogni sceneggiatore che ha una trama con soli personaggi bianchi o eterosessuali. E chiedono sempre protagoniste donne, con altri personaggi maschili umiliati.

Non ci sarebbe ovviamente nulla di male ad avere diversità nei giochi! Ma dai trailer e dai comunicati Naugthy Dog sembra che vogliano spingere in modo eccessivo su queste tematiche, focalizzandolne la trama. Sono prevenuto perché ritengo che Last of Us sia un capolavoro di umanità e sensibilità (e già c'è il personaggio gay, Billy, e non dà alcun fastido, anzi..), ma odio l'espansione Left Behind perché ho già intravisto una virata verso un pubblico più adoloscenziale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Aprile 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Quest’ultima frase non si può sentire.
> The last of us è IL GIOCO, il titolo più bello uscito dai tempi di Metal gear solid



Questione di gusti, anche a me la serie di The Evil Within è piaciuta più di The Last of Us.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (5 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahaha, sono termini americani, tranquillo se non li conosci.
> LGBT= comunità lesbo/gay/bisex/trans.
> SJW= Social Justice Web, sono i tizi fanatici sui social che vogliono forzare in ogni gioco, serie Tv o film, un personaggio di colore o omosessuale accusando di razzismo ogni sceneggiatore che ha una trama con soli personaggi bianchi o eterosessuali. E chiedono sempre protagoniste donne, con altri personaggi maschili umiliati.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe ovviamente nulla di male ad avere diversità nei giochi! Ma dai trailer e dai comunicati Naugthy Dog sembra che vogliano spingere in modo eccessivo su queste tematiche, focalizzandolne la trama. Sono prevenuto perché ritengo che Last of Us sia un capolavoro di umanità e sensibilità (e già c'è il personaggio gay, Billy, e non dà alcun fastido, anzi..), ma odio l'espansione Left Behind perché ho già intravisto una virata verso un pubblico più adoloscenziale.



Sarà una legnata epocale secondo me, è tutto sbagliato in questo approccio.
Già il giocatore medio di questo genere di giochi è maschio e ha una età abbastanza alta, l’adolescente preferisce i giochi online veloci tipo i COD, poi il genere post-apocalittico mal si adatta a ste stronxate LGBT (già che sono pochi i sopravvissuti, quei pochi devono anche essere gay? Forzatissimo)
Io non lo prenderò, e in cuor mio spero in un clamoroso fiasco


----------



## Tobi (5 Aprile 2020)

-5 giorni a Final Fantasy 7 REMAKE....


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahaha, sono termini americani, tranquillo se non li conosci.
> LGBT= comunità lesbo/gay/bisex/trans.
> SJW= Social Justice Web, sono i tizi fanatici sui social che vogliono forzare in ogni gioco, serie Tv o film, un personaggio di colore o omosessuale accusando di razzismo ogni sceneggiatore che ha una trama con soli personaggi bianchi o eterosessuali. E chiedono sempre protagoniste donne, con altri personaggi maschili umiliati.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe ovviamente nulla di male ad avere diversità nei giochi! Ma dai trailer e dai comunicati Naugthy Dog sembra che vogliano spingere in modo eccessivo su queste tematiche, focalizzandolne la trama. Sono prevenuto perché ritengo che Last of Us sia un capolavoro di umanità e sensibilità (e già c'è il personaggio gay, Billy, e non dà alcun fastido, anzi..), ma odio l'espansione Left Behind perché ho già intravisto una virata verso un pubblico più adoloscenziale.



Vedremo. Credo che ND vorrà fare qualcosa di molto spinto nella trama, che nel primo episodio era indiscutibilmente un capolavoro.
Da quanto ho letto hanno investito tanto anche su questo aspetto.
Ma il timore di una virata verso un pubblico più giovane, mainstream ci sta.

Quello che colpisce del primo episodio è l'anaffettività e il cinismo estremo di tutti i personaggi, dovuto al fatto logico di vivere in un mondo dove il prossimo potrebbe, in un attimo, trasformarsi in un mostro da uccidere subito, prima che uccida te. Dunque nessuno ama, nessuno si affeziona a nessuno, nessuno fa programmi a lungo termine. Il contrasto tra i due personaggi principali su questo piano è molto bello e ben sviluppato. Io penso e spero che spingano oltre questo aspetto, prima di tutto. Sulla questione dell'orientamento sessuale dei personaggi sinceramente non ho alcun interesse, per me non è un elemento importante di una trama. Spero però anche io che non scadano nel retorico o nello scontato, sarei molto deluso lo facessero.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si vede già da immagini e trailer che il sequel avrà un'impronta LGBT molto enfatizzata.
> Sono preoccupato perché penso che perdi la sensibilità naturale e sincera del primo episodio per soddisfare il gregge SJW.
> Già l'espansione Left Behind era per quattordicenni con ormoni impazziti, infatti gli stessi ND sottolinearono il fatto che usciva in occasione di S.Valentino.



Occhio però a cadere nel retino... il fatto che ti abbiano mostrato codeste sequenze nel trailer significa che non sono aspetti centrali della trama. 

Sicuramente verrà toccato il tema dello sviluppo emotivo di Ellie, dubito però che sia qualcosa di adolescenziale, anzi. Penso casomai che il suo percorso sarà brutale e scioccante.
E Joel non è fuori dalla trama. Come si vede dal trailer, ci sarà eccome.

Comunque. la ND ha annunciato che il lancio di The Last of Us 2 è posticipato a data da definire, a quanto pare non prima che la pandemia di Covid 19 sia esaurita (il motivo è intuibile). Insomma, non uscirà a maggio come previsto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2020)

Speriamo che sia come dici tu, ci conto! I trailer erano anche belli violenti, quindi l'aspetto brutale e "maturo" del percorso di Ellie, che poi sfocierà nella vendetta (qualunque siano le motivazioni) ci sarà. Anzi, i video furono criticati per l'eccessiva violenza quindi spero non ci sia intervento della solita censura.

Il mio augurio è solo che la parte sui suoi pruriti sentimentali, per accontentare un certo pubblico che li stressa sui social, non sia predominante.

Per quel che riguarda il rinvio, inevitabile (tutti i giochi in uscita da giugno in poi saranno rimandati), aumenta le possibilità che esca come crossover Ps4-Ps5. Sempre che anche la PS5 non venga rimandata all'anno prossimo, ipotesi da non escludere.


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si vede già da immagini e trailer che il sequel avrà un'impronta LGBT molto enfatizzata.
> Sono preoccupato perché penso che perdi la sensibilità naturale e sincera del primo episodio per soddisfare il gregge SJW.
> *Già l'espansione Left Behind era per quattordicenni con ormoni impazziti*, infatti gli stessi ND sottolinearono il fatto che usciva in occasione di S.Valentino.



Effettivamente....


----------



## elpacoderoma (6 Aprile 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Quest’ultima frase non si può sentire.
> The last of us è IL GIOCO, il titolo più bello uscito dai tempi di Metal gear solid



Bel gioco, The last of us sicuramente eccelle su tanti aspetti, ma a me personalmente non ha mai fatto prendere quegli spaventi, quelle botte di adrenalina che un survival horror dovrebbe avere nel repertorio, sembra più un action game.

Scusate ma per me i migliori survival horror rimango RE2 e RE3.
The evil within 2 si piazza tranquillamente sul podio.
The last of US lo piazzerei primo tra gli action game ma tra i survival non entra neanche in classifica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Aprile 2020)

A me The Last of Us è piaciuto ma non è il mio gioco preferito, in termini di "divertimento" ho altre preferenze (tipo adesso mi sto dilettando molto con assassin's creed origins) perché uso i videogiochi come "svago" quindi le storie troppo pesanti e i giochi survival non sono il mio riferimento..

Detto questo è chiaro che il seguito lo prenderò, anche se pure a me i personaggi femminili protagonisti ispirano poco, ma negli "horror" la gnocca ci sta sempre bene (vedi resident evil) e se ci infilano sequenze lesbo con una Ellie maggiorenne non penso saranno così male....


----------



## vota DC (6 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> -5 giorni a Final Fantasy 7 REMAKE....



Male. Dovevano farlo del 6....cioè vuoi mettere Joker con Serafina?



elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Bel gioco, The last of us sicuramente eccelle su tanti aspetti, ma a me personalmente non ha mai fatto prendere quegli spaventi, quelle botte di adrenalina che un survival horror dovrebbe avere nel repertorio, sembra più un action game.



E' uno stealth action infatti, ti devi studiare un attimo i pattern dei nemici.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo che sia come dici tu, ci conto! I trailer erano anche belli violenti, quindi l'aspetto brutale e "maturo" del percorso di Ellie, che poi sfocierà nella vendetta (qualunque siano le motivazioni) ci sarà. Anzi, i video furono criticati per l'eccessiva violenza quindi spero non ci sia intervento della solita censura.
> 
> Il mio augurio è solo che la parte sui suoi pruriti sentimentali, per accontentare un certo pubblico che li stressa sui social, non sia predominante.



C'è il detto "get woke go broke" con numerosi esempi (non solo videogiochi, basta pensare allo spot della Gillette). Quelli di Mass Effect sono convinti che l'ultimo gioco sia stato un flop perché non è stato dato abbastanza spazio alla....diversità. Sul serio eh. Se diventa un filmato interattivo SJW sarà un flop clamoroso.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (6 Aprile 2020)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Bel gioco, The last of us sicuramente eccelle su tanti aspetti, ma a me personalmente non ha mai fatto prendere quegli spaventi, quelle botte di adrenalina che un survival horror dovrebbe avere nel repertorio, sembra più un action game.
> 
> Scusate ma per me i migliori survival horror rimango RE2 e RE3.
> The evil within 2 si piazza tranquillamente sul podio.
> The last of US lo piazzerei primo tra gli action game ma tra i survival non entra neanche in classifica.



Si il genere è diverso, the last of us non è un survival horror, se devo fare un paragone Evil Within lo paragono a Silent Hill per le atmosfere e l’angoscia, mentre Last of Us è più un Metal Gear solid a tema post apocalittico, infatti le boss fight sono contro camionette blindate, soldati e maniaci psicopatici piuttosto che mostri, visto che oltre ai bloater non ci sono zombi come boss


----------



## Tobi (6 Aprile 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Male. Dovevano farlo del 6....cioè vuoi mettere Joker con Serafina?



Final Fantasy 7 è il migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda la serie. Giusto scegliere il remake di Cloud e Company


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Final Fantasy 7 è il migliore di sempre per quanto riguarda la serie. Giusto scegliere il remake di Cloud e Company



Vero comunque che il sei sarebbe stato molto più novità...

Certo è che il 7 è sicuramente il più amato, quindi era ovvio avrebbero fatto quello, anche solo per un discordo di vendite.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (6 Aprile 2020)

Io pagherei oro per avere il remake di Xenogears, un Jrpg per ps1 mai uscito in Italia e credo in Europa, ma con la trama più bella e complessa che abbia mai visto, di gran lunga superiore perfino alla trama eccezzionale di FF7


----------



## RojoNero (7 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire una cosa, prenderla subito è un capriccio, nel senso che di titoli al lancio come sempre non ce ne saranno tanti...dopo un anno di vita della console allora si giustifica un pò di più l'acquisto... certo per tifo'o che non c'ha la 4 probabilmente si gli è inutile spendere 300 euro adesso, con il doppio si prenderà la 5...



penso che i titoli di lancio potrebbero essere Gta 6 e God of War 5


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2020)

Mai piaciuto Final Fantasy, il prossimo gioco che aspetto con ansia è Baldur's Gate 3, gli sviluppatori sono i Larian Studios, gli stessi della serie Divinity.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2020)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> penso che i titoli di lancio potrebbero essere Gta 6 e God of War 5



Horizon 2 al 100% sarà un gioco di lancio, specialmente se (come credo) la PS5 slitterà a primavera 2021.
Il nuovo God of War secondo me sarà pronto nei primi mesi del 2022. 
GTA6 non saprei, la Rockstar è imprevedibile e molto segreta nel suo marketing.... tutto può essere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Aprile 2020)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> penso che i titoli di lancio potrebbero essere Gta 6 e God of War 5



Si ma penso che quei titoli saranno disponibili anche per PS4..come sempre ci sarà un primo periodo di convivenza (anche per vendere più giochi possibili all'inizio)

Personalmente ho preso la PS4 meno di un anno fa, credo per la cinque non la prendrò prima di 1-2 anni dall'uscita, aspettando una versione migliore e sopratutto che cali il prezzo, non ce li spendo 5-600 € su una console


----------



## Gas (8 Aprile 2020)

Grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno consigliato Horizon Zero Dawn, mi sta piacendo moltissimo!
Per "fortuna" essendo chiuso in casa per il COVID la mia vita sociale è nulla, altrimenti me l'avrebbe azzerata il gioco, da quando ho iniziato ci sto passando una marea di ore. L'ho installato venerdì e ci sto giocando giorno e notte, ora il mio personaggio è a livello 35 con tutte le armi viola.
Fra quelli che ho giocato è quello che mi ricorda di più Red Dead Redemption 2: Open world con una miriade di missioni da fare.

Ho alcune osservazioni che comunque non inficiano la meravigliosa esperienza di gioco (e comunque sono opinioni personali):
Quando parlano tutti i personaggi hanno poca espressività, che siano amichevoli o arrabbiati sembrano sempre dei manichini uguali ahahah e anche le voci non trasmettono molto bene le emozioni.
In linea generale trovo che tutti i robot siano mediamente troppi e troppo forti, ora mi spiego meglio. Quando ho iniziato a giocare più o meno mi fermavo sempre a combattere con ogni robot che incontravo, era difficile perchè io non sapevo giocare e il mio personaggio era ancora scarissimo. Ora il mio personaggio è diventato cento volte più forte di prima eppure qualsiasi robot che incontri (e stanno SEMPRE in gruppo) è abbastanza ostico, non puoi mai giocare rilassato. Avrei preferito che pian piano che li distruggi, le aree si "ripulissero" dai robot, invece tu puoi anche sterminare l'intera fauna robotica di una zona ma poi quando ci ripassi sono di nuovo tutti tutti lì! Insomma non puoi fare un viaggio a piedi senza incontrare centinaia di robot (in zone dove li avevi già sterminati tutti), alla lunga questa cosa mi stufa perchè non ho sempre voglia di combattere millemila mostri ogni volta che mi devo sposto da una zona all'altra e quindi finisce che passo correndo velocemente dalle zone di robot cercando di evitarli e anche se mi vedono continuo a correre finché mi mollano oppure (quasi sempre) faccio i viaggi veloci apposta per non dovermi rompere con i robot ogni santa volta.
Ripeto, secondo me sarebbe stato meglio se le zone "ripulite" rimanessero tutto sommato tali, si magari qualche volta dei nuovi robot quà e là ma invece è sempre PIENO ovunque.
I viaggi veloci sono comodissimi ma trovo noioso il fatto che si debba avere dei kit da viaggio (quindi ti devi anche procurare le risorse per poterli acquistare), dato il punto sopra avrei preferito che i viaggi veloci si potessero fare sempre senza alcun limite.
Torno al punto sulla forza dei robot in generale, secondo me sono un po' troppo forti, sarà che sono scarso io con il gamepad a puntare bene ma nonostante il mio personaggio ora sia una bestia, ogni volta che incontri un mostro un po' grosso (Di quelli che si trovano CONTINUAMENTE e sempre in gruppo, non i megamostri "boss") è una faticaccia ammazzarlo. Ripeto, all'inizio ci sta ma alla lunga è frustrante e finice che corro sempre via senza combattere perchè ne ho fin sopra i capelli di tutti questi combattimenti.
Poi paradossalmente molti li puoi distruggere senza farti un graffio perchè sono tutti stupidi, se ti metti in un punto lontano e riparato puoi colpirli millemila volte senza che vengano mai a prenderti, pure alcuni mega boss! A volte trovo questi punti e mi metto a colpirli e colpirli continuamente usando millemila frecce e pian piano li distruggo senza che vengano mai ad attaccarmi.

Comunque al netto di queste osservazioni... lo sto adorando!!!


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Aprile 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Io ho giocato al primo e mi è piaciuto abbastanza, anche se sembrava un versione più horror ma meno bella di The last of us.
> Questo secondo è molto meglio?



Scusa ma non ha nulla a che fare con The last of Us, The Evil Within di fatto è l'erede di Resident Evil 4. Tant'è che dietro c'è sempre lo stesso Shinji Mikami. 
Sono entrambi giochi, The Evil Within e The Last of Us, che personalmente ho apprezzato molto, ma si nota fin da subito che ci sono profonde differenze, basta pensare alla narrazione, criptica nel gioco di Tango Gameworks, ben più esplicita nell'opera Naughty Dogs.
Più Survival Horror da una parte, più storia cinematografica dall'altra. 
Paragonarli, escluso per la telecamera, è come dire che un trattore ed una Ferrari sono uguali perché entrambi hanno un volante e quattro ruote.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (19 Aprile 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non ha nulla a che fare con The last of Us, The Evil Within di fatto è l'erede di Resident Evil 4. Tant'è che dietro c'è sempre lo stesso Shinji Mikami.
> Sono entrambi giochi, The Evil Within e The Last of Us, che personalmente ho apprezzato molto, ma si nota fin da subito che ci sono profonde differenze, basta pensare alla narrazione, criptica nel gioco di Tango Gameworks, ben più esplicita nell'opera Naughty Dogs.
> Più Survival Horror da una parte, più storia cinematografica dall'altra.
> Paragonarli, escluso per la telecamera, è come dire che un trattore ed una Ferrari sono uguali perché entrambi hanno un volante e quattro ruote.



Parlo come meccanica di gioco, dalla telecamera alla dimensione e disposizione delle areee di gioco, all' approccio lento e non spara-spara, perfino al lancio delle bottiglie per richiamare i nemici.


----------



## Gas (23 Aprile 2020)

Ho notato che nessuno menziona i vari Assassin's Creed, non sono al livello degli altri giochi citati?


----------



## cris (23 Aprile 2020)

Non so se state giocando a Days Gone, mi sto divertendo abbastanza.

PS: ce far cry new dawn in offerta a 14€. (solita solfa, ma se a uno piace la serie è una buona offerta).


----------



## Jino (24 Aprile 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ho notato che nessuno menziona i vari Assassin's Creed, non sono al livello degli altri giochi citati?



Bah...una serie partita alla grandissima, era innovativa...poi sparando un gioco all'anno sono calati qualitativamente, come novità...


----------



## RojoNero (24 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma penso che quei titoli saranno disponibili anche per PS4..come sempre ci sarà un primo periodo di convivenza (anche per vendere più giochi possibili all'inizio)
> 
> Personalmente ho preso la PS4 meno di un anno fa, credo per la cinque non la prendrò prima di 1-2 anni dall'uscita, aspettando una versione migliore e sopratutto che cali il prezzo, non ce li spendo 5-600 € su una console



bravo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2020)

Non so se qualcuno l'ha scritto, ma sicuramente hellblade senua's sacrifice è uno dei titoli da giocare assolutamente. L'avevo scritto anche nel topic dei giochi indie.

E' uno dei giochi migliori a cui ho mai giocato, coinvolgente come pochi. Un impianto narrativo di spessore incredibile, colonna sonora magnifica, visivamente da sturbo, per me un gioco della madonna veramente.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Aprile 2020)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> penso che i titoli di lancio potrebbero essere Gta 6 e God of War 5



Gta6 lo faranno sicuramente un anno prima su ps4,come col 5 per aumentare le vendite....io comunque sto aspettando cyberpunk 2077,il gdr dagli autori di the witcher


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non so se qualcuno l'ha scritto, ma sicuramente hellblade senua's sacrifice è uno dei titoli da giocare assolutamente. L'avevo scritto anche nel topic dei giochi indie.
> 
> E' uno dei giochi migliori a cui ho mai giocato, coinvolgente come pochi. Un impianto narrativo di spessore incredibile, colonna sonora magnifica, visivamente da sturbo, per me un gioco della madonna veramente.



E' ottimizzato per l'audio binaurale.
Lo hai provato con le cuffie e audio binaurale attivato? Esperienza mistica...


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2020)

Senza spoilerare, come vi sta sembrando FF7 Remake?


----------



## Victorss (25 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Senza spoilerare, come vi sta sembrando FF7 Remake?



Al di là di tutto capolavoro assoluto, hanno fatto un lavoro incredibile. Su ulteriori discorsi devo ammettere che ho molta paura ma non mi sbilancio. Incrocio le dita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ottimizzato per l'audio binaurale.
> Lo hai provato con le cuffie e audio binaurale attivato? Esperienza mistica...



La roba dell'audio non saprei, ma l'ho giocato con le cuffie ed era davvero spaziale. Il doppiaggio e la scelta delle voci poi erano veramente da oscar. Non vedo l'ora che esca il due, il trailer di presentazione del gioco mi aveva già gasato un botto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Aprile 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Gta6 lo faranno sicuramente un anno prima su ps4,come col 5 per aumentare le vendite....io comunque sto aspettando cyberpunk 2077,il gdr dagli autori di the witcher



cyberpunk doveva uscire adesso insieme a the Last of Us 2 o sbaglio? hanno probabilmente rimandato il lancio con questa quarantena


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La roba dell'audio non saprei, ma l'ho giocato con le cuffie ed era davvero spaziale. Il doppiaggio e la scelta delle voci poi erano veramente da oscar. Non vedo l'ora che esca il due, il trailer di presentazione del gioco mi aveva già gasato un botto



Credo che l'opzione binaurale 3D fosse di default usando le cuffie, anche se non ricordo bene le opzioni di gioco.
In pratica sentivi i sussurri e le voci in 3D, che ti bisbigliavano dentro le orecchie o dietro la testa. Una cosa sensazionale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto capolavoro assoluto, hanno fatto un lavoro incredibile. *Su ulteriori discorsi devo ammettere che ho molta paura ma non mi sbilancio.* Incrocio le dita.



Ho capito al volo cosa intendi... purtroppo non si può dire niente senza spoiler clamorosi.
Sì, pericolo estremo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo che l'opzione binaurale 3D fosse di default usando le cuffie, anche se non ricordo bene le opzioni di gioco.
> In pratica sentivi i sussurri e le voci in 3D, che ti bisbigliavano dentro le orecchie o dietro la testa. Una cosa sensazionale.



Ah si, quello si. Ma questa cosa però me lo ricordo pure nel primo dead space. I rumori e i sussurri mi facevano proprio scagazzare in mano. Li sentivi alla tua destra, dietro, alla tua sinistra tipo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ah si, quello si. Ma questa cosa però me lo ricordo pure nel primo dead space. I rumori e i sussurri mi facevano proprio scagazzare in mano. Li sentivi alla tua destra, dietro, alla tua sinistra tipo.



Dead Space non usava nessuna tecnica particolare moderna, ma usava semplicemente il surround 5.1 meglio di qualunque altro, era rivoluzionario in tal senso.
Pensa che alla dimostrazione dell' "Audio Tempesta" PS5 (un sistema di diffusione audio che si "modellerà" all'orecchio del giocatore, come se lo scannerizzasse), l'ingegnere capo ha usato proprio come esempio di evoluzione tecnologica Dead Space, un gioco PS3 di due generazioni fa.
Tanto per capire come fosse avanti.


----------



## Victorss (25 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho capito al volo cosa intendi... purtroppo non si può dire niente senza spoiler clamorosi.
> Sì, pericolo estremo.



Sì senza spoiler è difficile discuterne..resta il fatto che hanno fatto un capolavoro, dal remake delle musiche, ai momenti emozionanti che ti fanno venire ancora i lacrimoni a 30 anni, ai personaggi fatti benissimo, alle ambientazioni favolose, al combat sistem che è probabilmente il migliore mai creato nel genere. È stato fantastico poter di nuovo essere immerso nel mondo di ff7. Ora c è solo da aspettare e sperare.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto capolavoro assoluto, hanno fatto un lavoro incredibile. Su ulteriori discorsi devo ammettere che ho molta paura ma non mi sbilancio. Incrocio le dita.



Non l'ho ancora terminato, sono al capitolo 14. Fin'ora devo dire un bel gioco, ma non lo posso mettere tra i grandi giochi, è quel tipo di gioco che mi fa dire "peccato", perchè bastava un qualcosa in più per renderlo veramente un giocone.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sì senza spoiler è difficile discuterne..resta il fatto che hanno fatto un capolavoro, dal remake delle musiche, ai momenti emozionanti che ti fanno venire ancora i lacrimoni a 30 anni, ai personaggi fatti benissimo, alle ambientazioni favolose, al combat sistem che è probabilmente il migliore mai creato nel genere. È stato fantastico poter di nuovo essere immerso nel mondo di ff7. Ora c è solo da aspettare e sperare.



A livello musicale è da dieci e lode questo gioco, musiche riprese e restaurate in maniera pazzesca. A livello grafico i personaggi sono stati fatti bene, peccato solo in molti frangenti si veda uno "stacco" spaventoso tra il personaggio curatissimo e qualche dettaglio attorno graficamente pessimo...sulla battaglie ero molto scettico, ma poi ti abitui e confermo che è fatto bene, a volte peccato per la camera che sballi troppo...


----------



## Victorss (26 Aprile 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> A livello musicale è da dieci e lode questo gioco, musiche riprese e restaurate in maniera pazzesca. A livello grafico i personaggi sono stati fatti bene, peccato solo in molti frangenti si veda uno "stacco" spaventoso tra il personaggio curatissimo e qualche dettaglio attorno graficamente pessimo...sulla battaglie ero molto scettico, ma poi ti abitui e confermo che è fatto bene, a volte peccato per la camera che sballi troppo...



Per la camera sui target devo darti purtroppo ragione ogni tanto va per fatti suoi..sui dettagli pessimi dell' ambientazione non mi trovi d'accordo o meglio: su un sistema molto limitato come la PS4 non si può chiedere più di questo, anzi il gioco è ottimizzato molto bene sono rimasto stupito che giri così bene su un sistema così discreto a livello hardware. Su PC probabilmente sarà una cosa incredibile..


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2020)

Ma i prossimi capitoli a spanne quando sono previsti?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Aprile 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> cyberpunk doveva uscire adesso insieme a the Last of Us 2 o sbaglio? hanno probabilmente rimandato il lancio con questa quarantena



Cyberpunk rinviato a settembre,ma prima che scoppiasse la pandemia 
Last of us invece rimandato per problemi logistici dovuti alla quarantena


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2020)

Scusate ma è vera la storia che ho sentito che c'è stato un leak alla naugthy dog e che hanno spoilerato sul web praticamente tutto The Last of Us 2???


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma è vera la storia che ho sentito che c'è stato un leak alla naugthy dog e che hanno spoilerato sul web praticamente tutto The Last of Us 2???


Si su youtube c'è ancora un video chiamato "The Last of Us Part II All leaked footage and cutscenes and ending" scritto tutto in stampato maiuscolo e contenenti tutti i video "rubati" e c'è pure il finale. Ovviamente, non ho voluto vedere ma ci sono tante critiche di carattere "politico" in quanto molti accusano che la trama ed il finale siano a favore di SJW, LBGT e roba simile.


----------



## Goro (29 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma è vera la storia che ho sentito che c'è stato un leak alla naugthy dog e che hanno spoilerato sul web praticamente tutto The Last of Us 2???



E' vero, hanno spoilerato parti critiche con varie ricostruzioni annesse, ed il giorno dopo Sony ha annunciato la data di uscita per il 19 giugno


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> E' vero, hanno spoilerato parti critiche con varie ricostruzioni annesse, ed il giorno dopo Sony ha annunciato la data di uscita per il 19 giugno


Cambieranno il finale? Cmq, mi è scappato letto qualche dettaglio leggendo i commenti in inglese (quasi tutti critici), dannazione.


----------



## Goro (29 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cambieranno il finale? Cmq, mi è scappato letto qualche dettaglio leggendo i commenti in inglese (quasi tutti critici), dannazione.



Io ho visto tutti gli spoiler per curiosità, per ora non c'è nessun avvisaglia che possano cambiare qualcosa anche perchè dovrebbe essere impossibile visto che il gioco era pronto per la distribuzione, inoltre credo le polemiche siano comunque una minoranza rispetto al globale


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2020)

Torniamo a parlare degli altri giochi PS4 già usciti e dare consigli come recita il titolo del topic.

Giusto per evitare un possibile off topic su The Last of Us 2, vi linko il topic dedicato:

The Last of Us 2 spoilerato su internet

Mi raccomando, niente spoiler ed eventuali dettagli sotto l'apposito tag [ spoiler ] [/ spoiler ] (senza spazi).


----------



## Gas (29 Aprile 2020)

Negli ultimi giorni sto giochicchiando a questi 3 giochi:

*The Elder Scrolls | Skyrim* - L'ho preso perchè quasi tutte le persone che ci hanno giocato hanno detto che secondo loro è il gioco più bello di sempre e in molte classifiche dei più bei giochi degli ultimi 10 anni compare in prima posizione e comunque fra le prime.
Per ora, e mi preme sottolineare che ci avrò giocato solo 3 orette, sono molto deluso. La qualità grafica è abbastanza scadente, penso che fosse già vecchia e scadente ai tempi in cui uscì, è imparagonabile ai giochi di oggi che sono cento volte meglio. Ma la grafica per me non è così tanto importante se un gioco ha gameplay, profondità e longevità.
Però oh... i combattimenti fanno pena, pare un gioco del Commodore 64. I comandi li trovo scomodi e la fisica nel gioco è ridicola.
Per ora molto deluso ma continuerò a giocarci nella speranza che con il tempo imparerò ad apprezzarlo e magari diventerà anche per me uno dei giochi più belli di sempre... speriamo.

*God of War 4* - Avevo giochicchiato per poche ore a GOW3 e non mi era piaciuto, tutto un continuo combattimento che personalmente trovavo anche un po' frustrante tanto che l'ho abbandonato. Ho preso questo GOW4 perchè anch'esso è considerato un giocone fantastico e perchè sapevo che avevano cambiato completamente stile al gioco in una direzione diversa e che è più vicina ai miei gusti
Sarò impopolare nel dirlo ma per ora questo GOW4 non è che mi stia piacendo molto. La grafica è ben fatta ma, per ora, non mi sto trovando molto bene con il combat system e trovo fastidiose alcune cose, come ad esempio il fatto che tutta la parte iniziale sia molto guidata in modo fisso e poco realmente open world ma immagino che più si va avanti e più questo aspetto migliora, già ora infatti posso muovermi in giro per la mappa più liberamente, o come il fatto che non si possa cadere (se c'è uno strapiombo non puoi avanzare). Mi da anche fastidio il fatto che sti mostri compaiano dal nulla improvvisamente senza un senso ma solo perchè arrivi in un certo punto.
Comunque al netto di queste critiche, me lo sto giocando abbastanza volentieri.

*Detroit Become Human* - Non l'ho comprato, credo fosse gratis con l'abbonamento PS Plus, che dire... una sorpresa! Graficamente eccellente, in termini di giocabilità non è il massimo (anzi... mi lascia parecchio perplesso) ma per lo meno lo sto trovando molto originale come stile, particolare. E grazie alla splendida grafica, la storia interessante e il fatto che non è per nulla difficile (quindi non c'è mai la sensazione di frustrazione che c'è in altri giochi quando pensi di non riuscire mai a superare una certa parte) me lo sto giocando molto volentieri! Dato che è gratis con PS Plus, potreste volergli dare un'occhiata.

Comunque ringrazio ancora chi mo ha consigliato *Horizon Zero Dawn*, uno dei più bei giochi che abbia giocato negli ultimi anni e che mi sento di consigliare caldamente a tutti! Non ha niente di niente da invidiare a Red Dead Redemption 2 secondo me.
Il combat system è incredibilmente vario e fluido, si possono usare molte armi differenti e tattiche diverse per combattere i mostri, non c'è mai un solo modo giusto e come dicevo tutto ha dei movimenti estremamente fluidi e godibili.
L'open world è bellissimo, bellina la storia e molto longevo... uno dei pochi giochi come RDR2 che anche dopo aver finito ho continuato a giocare per finire tutte le mini missioni, recuperare ogni oggetto, ecc... Capolavoro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> *Detroit Become Human* - Non l'ho comprato, credo fosse gratis con l'abbonamento PS Plus, che dire... una sorpresa! Graficamente eccellente, in termini di giocabilità non è il massimo (anzi... mi lascia parecchio perplesso) ma per lo meno lo sto trovando molto originale come stile, particolare. E grazie alla splendida grafica, la storia interessante e il fatto che non è per nulla difficile (quindi non c'è mai la sensazione di frustrazione che c'è in altri giochi quando pensi di non riuscire mai a superare una certa parte) me lo sto giocando molto volentieri! Dato che è gratis con PS Plus, potreste volergli dare un'occhiata.



Tu non hai idea delle possibilità di bivi alla storia che si innescano a un certo punto. Scenari che cambiano proprio in modo differente. Anche rigiocandolo una decina di volte non vedresti mai tutto.
Alla fine di ogni capitolo si sbloccano i diagrammi delle scelte e delle possibilità, quando vedrai quelli degli ultimi capitoli ti girerà la testa


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2020)

Finito FF7 Remake, con un pò di amarezza. Bel gioco, ma il classico gioco del peccato perchè con qualcosa in più sarebbe potuto essere un giocone. La parte che mi destava più dubbi, cioè quella del combat system, si è rivelata piacevole una volta abituati. La cosa che proprio non mi è piaciuta sono le missioni secondarie, buttate li come riempitivo, come molte altre parti del gioco, si vede che sono inutili e li solo per dare un peso in ore...nel gioco originale erano circa 7-8 ore la parte di Midgar, per arrivare ad oltre 30 nel remake c'hanno messo un sacco di cose inutili....aimè...per me rimane un gioco "monco".

Se ve lo consiglio? Da amanti dell'originale FF7 assolutamente si, anche se con un pò di amaro in bocca, se uno non ha mai giocato al gioco del 1997 probabilmente anche no, si ritroverebbe forse un "giochino" per le mani.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Maggio 2020)

The witcher 3: trovato in offerta su amazon 10 giorni fa, preso per passare il tempo un paio d'ore la sera si sta rivelando un gran gioco, storia davvero bella, mappe vaste, moltissime missioni secondarie di varie difficoltà. Consigliato.


----------



## Tobi (11 Maggio 2020)

sto giocando a final fantasy 7 remake. Ma che giocone è???? Con i dialoghi sottotitolati, le voci, la grafica della ps4 è ancora piu bello della versione per psx.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2020)

Da quando ho preso la Play4 ho alternato solo 4 giochi:

*Call of Duty modern warfare*: vabbé qua poco da dire, grafica top e giocabilità fantastica anche per chi, come me, non è un amante degli FPS..la componente online l'ho provata solo con i 15 giorni di PPLus gratis (non ho fatto poi l'abbonamento) e le prime due stagioni di warzone che erano libere...veramente divertente e diventa una sorta di droga

*The Last of Us*: giocone, davvero fantastico..trama, grafica, gameplay, tutto va alla grande e ti coinvolge molto..io non sono amantissimo dei survival e quindi il dover scappare mi rompe ma alla fine in questo gioco c'è una buona componente di azione anche, straconsigliato

*L'ombra di Mordor*: una m....da! Preso perché sono un fan di Tolkien e per provare un RPG con ambientazione medievale che non fosse il solito Witcher o Elder of Scrolls sono rimasto delusissimo..La grafica non è nulla di che e il gameplay fa letteralmente cag...re; divertimento sotto ai tacchi e mi pare anche l'esplorazione sia modesta..mi ha stufato subito..una furbata prendersi i diritti di tolkien, senza i rimandi al signore degli anelli non lo avrebbe comprato nessuno credo

*Assassin's Creed Origins*: Premesa, questi sono i giochi che io amo di base, con il mix esplorazione/azione giusto e grafica al top. Che dire, finito da poco, per me un gioco eccellente, la grafica con Ubisoft non è mai in discussione, anche la trama molto bella che da un degno inizio alle origini del credo..infinite missioni secondarie mai ripetitive e una modalita di evoluzione del personaggio davvero bella. Promosso a pieni voti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Maggio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da quando ho preso la Play4 ho alternato solo 4 giochi:
> 
> *Call of Duty modern warfare*: vabbé qua poco da dire, grafica top e giocabilità fantastica anche per chi, come me, non è un amante degli FPS..la componente online l'ho provata solo con i 15 giorni di PPLus gratis (non ho fatto poi l'abbonamento) e le prime due stagioni di warzone che erano libere...veramente divertente e diventa una sorta di droga
> 
> ...


Shadow of Mordor e Shadow of War li ho adorati, peccato non ti sia piaciuto il primo. In sti giorni su PC sto giocando a State of Decay 2 ed è una droga, tecnicamente il gioco non è nulla di eccezionale ma massacrare orde di zombie con mazze da baseball, esplosivi, armi di ogni tipo è una cosa che mi fa impazzire. E ho ancora Red Dead Redemption 2 da iniziare, preso coi saldi un paio di giorni fa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Shadow of Mordor e Shadow of War li ho adorati, peccato non ti sia piaciuto il primo. In sti giorni su PC sto giocando a State of Decay 2 ed è una droga, tecnicamente il gioco non è nulla di eccezionale ma massacrare orde di zombie con mazze da baseball, esplosivi, armi di ogni tipo è una cosa che mi fa impazzire. E ho ancora Red Dead Redemption 2 da iniziare, preso coi saldi un paio di giorni fa.



Ma come ha fatto a piacerti? A me è sembrato proprio un gioco meccanico, noioso...anche la grafica non era nulla di che rispetto allo standard attuale..
Probabilmente sono io che non l'ho capito..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Assassin's Creed Origins*: Premesa, questi sono i giochi che io amo di base, con il mix esplorazione/azione giusto e grafica al top. Che dire, finito da poco, per me un gioco eccellente, la grafica con Ubisoft non è mai in discussione, anche la trama molto bella che da un degno inizio alle origini del credo..infinite missioni secondarie mai ripetitive e una modalita di evoluzione del personaggio davvero bella. Promosso a pieni voti



Se ti è piaciuto Origins dai un'occhiata anche a Odyssey, più le due espansioni.
Con un'avvertenza: è ancora più grande di Origins. Molto più grande. Alla lunga può anche stufare, specie dopo aver giocate tante ore a Origins.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se ti è piaciuto Origins dai un'occhiata anche a Odyssey, più le due espansioni.
> Con un'avvertenza: è ancora più grande di Origins. Molto più grande. Alla lunga può anche stufare, specie dopo aver giocate tante ore a Origins.



Io impazzisco per le ambientazioni di questi giochi quindi amo esplorare anche solo girando e facendo le missioni secondarie..odyssey lo prenderò sicuro alla prima occasione...adesso sta uscendo anche un capitolo nuovo ma l'ambientazione vichinga non mi intriga troppo..penso che prima mi dedicherò a GOW 4...anzi, prima mi rigioco la uncherted collection che ho scaricato gratis settimana scorsa..


----------



## Miro (23 Maggio 2020)

Non so se è già stata citata nelle scorse pagine, ma menzionerei la saga di Mass Effect.
Il primo capitolo ahimè è invecchiato malissimo, ma il secondo ed il terzo sono delle perle (sopratutto il secondo che è il picco della saga). Stendiamo un velo pietoso invece su Andromeda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non so se è già stata citata nelle scorse pagine, ma menzionerei la saga di Mass Effect.
> Il primo capitolo ahimè è invecchiato malissimo, ma il secondo ed il terzo sono delle perle (sopratutto il secondo che è il picco della saga). Stendiamo un velo pietoso invece su Andromeda.



I bug e le animazioni farlocche di Andromeda generarono dei meme fantastici


----------



## Coccosheva81 (23 Maggio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> The witcher 3: trovato in offerta su amazon 10 giorni fa, preso per passare il tempo un paio d'ore la sera si sta rivelando un gran gioco, storia davvero bella, mappe vaste, moltissime missioni secondarie di varie difficoltà. Consigliato.



Comprese le espansioni Hearts of stone e Blood and Wine? Penso che siano le espansioni migliori mai viste in un gioco, potrebbero essere dei giochi a se stanti.


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Maggio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> The witcher 3: trovato in offerta su amazon 10 giorni fa, preso per passare il tempo un paio d'ore la sera si sta rivelando un gran gioco, storia davvero bella, mappe vaste, moltissime missioni secondarie di varie difficoltà. Consigliato.



Eheh, giocone clamoroso. Io l'ho finito due volte e ci sto ancora rigiocando, troppo bello.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Maggio 2020)

Per i fan di Naughty Dog e The Last of Us, sto leggendo ovunque critiche e disappunto generale per alcuni personaggi e per la storia del sequel in questione dopo i vari leaks usciti in rete, reddit è pieno di meme e di satira generale per la direzione del gioco.
Non giocherò a questo gioco perchè non comprerò la Play Station, visto che ritengo il PC infinitamente superiore, e quindi ho letto un po' i vari spoiler in giro, dico solo che se avessi preordinato il gioco avrei annullato immediatamente l'ordine.


----------



## Tobi (27 Maggio 2020)

Finito da qualche giorno FF7 Remake, mi è piaciuto tantissimo, qualche critica no-sense ma resta il fatto che questo FINAL FANTASY è anni luce superiore a qualsiasi altro GDR esistente in natura. Poi con le voci , che nell'originale non c'erano, lo rendono ancora piu spettacolare..
Cloud non me lo ricordavo cosi freddo e cinico, Barret il solito simpaticone, Tifa ed Aerith veramente stupende. 

Aver spaziato cosi tanto all'interno di Midgar a me è piaciuto davvero molto, si combatte, ed anche molto, ed anche in modalità standard comunque con diversi avversari si fa fatica a vincere al primo colpo.

Qui dentro qualcuno ha criticato le missioni secondarie, in quanto inutili ai fini della trama, io invece credo che siano un buon elemento, FINITO IL GIOCO, per allenarsi grazie alla selezione dei capitoli, ottenere armi, oggetti, materie ecc. Chissà quando vedremo la parte 2.

Comunque non l'ho completato al massimo, ora con le guide online sto andando a recuperare quello che avevo lasciato per strada, e già partiamo male perchè non riesco a battere il Summon Bahamut. Troppo forte diamine, eppure sono quasi a livello 50, potenziato molto le armi, presi i limit di secondo livello, tutti gli altri Summon e materie disponibili.
Non oso immaginare gli scontri a livello difficile, se non sei minimo al livello 80 le buschi da chiunque..


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Maggio 2020)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Comprese le espansioni Hearts of stone e Blood and Wine? Penso che siano le espansioni migliori mai viste in un gioco, potrebbero essere dei giochi a se stanti.



Verissimo. Considerando il gioco e le due espansioni Witcher 3 è proprio un capolavoro.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Maggio 2020)

Non lo vedo citato finora dunque lo aggiungo alla discussione

*Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice*

Comprato per le numerose recensioni positive (premiato anche come Game of the Year), ho deciso di ignorare alcune avvertenze lette in rete riguardo alla sensazione di frustrazione...
Ebbene, le confermo. Il gioco è bellissimo, indiscutibile, grafica eccellente e giocabilità davvero al top. Tutto proprio perfetto, coinvolgente, ben fatto. Anche la trama è carina, ambientazione medievale giapponese un po' fantasy ben resa ed equilibrata, mai banale nè pacchiana. I boss, intermedi e boss veri e propri, sono tra i più affascinanti mai visti in un gioco.
Tuttavia... l'avvertenza della frustrazione è giusta. Il gameplay è eccellente ma davvero DIFFICILISSIMO, se non ci avete mai giocato non potete immaginare. Certi boss li dovrete affrontare decine e decine di volte per venirne a capo, alcuni dei più difficili ho impiegato GIORNI ad ucciderli, visto che comunque ci gioco poche ore consecutive, l'ultimo ho impiegato UNA SETTIMANA a superarlo... quindi ho deciso di fare un break e giocare a qualcosa di più rilassante.
Con questo, sono arrivato a circa metà gioco e il rischio che non lo riprenda un po' c'è.


----------



## Zanc9 (27 Maggio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non lo vedo citato finora dunque lo aggiungo alla discussione
> 
> *Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice*
> 
> ...



Finito un paio di volte. Ci sono diversi finali alcuni dei quali quasi impossibili da raggiungere senza fare specifici passaggi in punti esatti della trama (se sei interessato leggiti il tutorial su internet SENZA VERGOGNA perchè da solo non riuscirai mai a scoprirli). La cosa bella di Sekiro è che sei tu stesso che devi diventare più forte, non c'è un vero e proprio upgrade del personaggio ma sei tu che memorizzi gli avversari e impari il metodo di combattimento per ognuno. in NG+ ad esempio puoi tranquillamente arrivare a metà gioco senza mai morire.

Per il boss finale ho fatto 3 ore di tentativi consecutivi...alla fine non sapevo se essere incavolato nero o entusiasta


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

Ma che giocone è l'ultimo God of War?? L'ho preso in mano solo ora ed è pazzesco..grafica incredibile e sono riusciti (di nuovo) a creare il sistema di combattimento più gratificante che si possa provare..

Poi vabbé la nuova ambientazione da un che di vissuto, Kratos in questa nuova veste è ancora più caxxuto..grandissimi come sempre ma non mi aspettavo questo livello


----------



## Gas (3 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che giocone è l'ultimo God of War?? L'ho preso in mano solo ora ed è pazzesco..grafica incredibile e sono riusciti (di nuovo) a creare il sistema di combattimento più gratificante che si possa provare..
> 
> Poi vabbé la nuova ambientazione da un che di vissuto, Kratos in questa nuova veste è ancora più caxxuto..grandissimi come sempre ma non mi aspettavo questo livello



Non so per quale motivo ma a me, nonostante sia piaciuto e l'abbia finito, non è che mi abbia fatto gridare al capolavoro assoluto. Tra l'altro l'ho finito molto in fretta, me lo aspettavo più lungo.
A differenza di altri giochi non mi è mai venuta la voglia di riaprirlo e cazzeggiare un po' per l'open world.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non so per quale motivo ma a me, nonostante sia piaciuto e l'abbia finito, non è che mi abbia fatto gridare al capolavoro assoluto. Tra l'altro l'ho finito molto in fretta, me lo aspettavo più lungo.
> A differenza di altri giochi non mi è mai venuta la voglia di riaprirlo e cazzeggiare un po' per l'open world.



E' un bel gioco ma io da stramega fan dei precedenti ho sofferto come un cane l'assenza dei mega boss epici... qui ce ne sono solo due, e quello finale...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



è il primo ripetuto.



Spero nel sequel.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' un bel gioco ma io da stramega fan dei precedenti ho sofferto come un cane l'assenza dei mega boss epici... qui ce ne sono solo due, e quello finale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questo anche io! Ma devo dire che per me è comunque stato un giocone...da brividi in alcuni passaggi


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Novembre 2020)

God of War molto bello, l'ho divorato anche io nonostante non avessi giocato i precedenti (ho comunque visto i Game Movie su YouTube, per capire bene la storia, fondamentale per me).
Tuttavia, pur reputandolo un gioco meraviglioso, non mi ha fatto toccare livelli di "bellezza ed epicità" che ho toccato con titoli come The Witcher 3 e le due espansioni (giocate entrambe su PC) e con (e qui mi insulterete) Days Gone, che reputo uno dei titoli più belli e più appassionanti che io abbia giocato su PS4 Pro.

Ora sto giocando Final Fantasy 7 Remake e ne approfitto per chiedervi un parere: sono indeciso, quando avrò finito FF7, tra questi titoli:
- Ghost of Tsushima
- The Last of Us 2
Li reputo due capolavori e non ho dubbi che li giocherò entrambi, ma sono proprio indeciso su quale iniziare per primo, contando che ci metto minimo 3/4 mesi (ma minimo) a finirne uno.
Era in corsa anche Death Strandings (per PC) ma attualmente mi sento di metterlo un attimo in secondo piano.
Avete qualche consiglio?

Grazie mille!


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> God of War molto bello, l'ho divorato anche io nonostante non avessi giocato i precedenti (ho comunque visto i Game Movie su YouTube, per capire bene la storia, fondamentale per me).
> Tuttavia, pur reputandolo un gioco meraviglioso, non mi ha fatto toccare livelli di "bellezza ed epicità" che ho toccato con titoli come The Witcher 3 e le due espansioni (giocate entrambe su PC) e con (e qui mi insulterete) Days Gone, che reputo uno dei titoli più belli e più appassionanti che io abbia giocato su PS4 Pro.
> 
> Ora sto giocando Final Fantasy 7 Remake e ne approfitto per chiedervi un parere: sono indeciso, quando avrò finito FF7, tra questi titoli:
> ...



Secondo me dipende da quello che cerchi, non ci sono dubbi che The last of us 2 sia il top assoluto, al di là delle polemiche e del fatto che per esempio io mi rifiuto di giocarlo, ma tecnicamente è qualcosa di sbalorditivo..Ghost of tsushima secondo me è stato molto pompato ma alla fine non ci vedo nulla di clamoroso, bello sicuro, ma non una pietra miliare come l'altro...

Death Strandings chiedo lumi a tutti, ma che gioco è? Io ho guardato vari video sul tubo, graficamente siamo a livelli da segone a due mani e pure la trama sembra clamorosa ma le meccaniche di gioco non mi convincono..qualcuno ci ha giocato?


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non so per quale motivo ma a me, nonostante sia piaciuto e l'abbia finito, non è che mi abbia fatto gridare al capolavoro assoluto. Tra l'altro l'ho finito molto in fretta, me lo aspettavo più lungo.
> A differenza di altri giochi non mi è mai venuta la voglia di riaprirlo e cazzeggiare un po' per l'open world.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' un bel gioco ma io da stramega fan dei precedenti ho sofferto come un cane l'assenza dei mega boss epici... qui ce ne sono solo due, e quello finale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ovviamente non leggo lo spoiler e posso dire che da fan della serie non credo ritroverò mai l'epicità dei primi 2, ma questo mi sta piacendo molto..il personaggio di Kratos più maturo e meglio sviluppato..poi ero preoccupatissimo vedendo che eravamo armati solo di un'ascia invece mi sta dando enormi soddisfazioni il Leviatano..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Novembre 2020)

Se vi piacciono gli RPG, provate assolutamente Persona 5 Royal.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non leggo lo spoiler e *posso dire che da fan della serie non credo ritroverò mai l'epicità dei primi 2*, ma questo mi sta piacendo molto..il personaggio di Kratos più maturo e meglio sviluppato..poi ero preoccupatissimo vedendo che eravamo armati solo di un'ascia invece mi sta dando enormi soddisfazioni il Leviatano..


Concordo. Personalmente, l'ho trovato un gran bel gioco, ma nulla a che vedere con i primi capitoli. Sicuramente tra i migliori di questa generazione assieme ad HL: Alyx che purtroppo è solo per PC.


----------



## Gas (3 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me dipende da quello che cerchi, non ci sono dubbi che The last of us 2 sia il top assoluto, al di là delle polemiche e del fatto che per esempio io mi rifiuto di giocarlo, ma tecnicamente è qualcosa di sbalorditivo..Ghost of tsushima secondo me è stato molto pompato ma alla fine non ci vedo nulla di clamoroso, bello sicuro, ma non una pietra miliare come l'altro...
> 
> Death Strandings chiedo lumi a tutti, ma che gioco è? Io ho guardato vari video sul tubo, graficamente siamo a livelli da segone a due mani e pure la trama sembra clamorosa ma le meccaniche di gioco non mi convincono..qualcuno ci ha giocato?



Idem, mi rifiuto di giocare a The Last of Us 2.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Se vi piacciono gli RPG, provate assolutamente Persona 5 Royal.



mi pare sia un J-RPG però..che onestamente a me non piacciono...cioè, mi risultano incomprensibili..


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me dipende da quello che cerchi, non ci sono dubbi che The last of us 2 sia il top assoluto, al di là delle polemiche e del fatto che per esempio io mi rifiuto di giocarlo, ma tecnicamente è qualcosa di sbalorditivo..Ghost of tsushima secondo me è stato molto pompato ma alla fine non ci vedo nulla di clamoroso, bello sicuro, ma non una pietra miliare come l'altro...
> 
> Death Strandings chiedo lumi a tutti, ma che gioco è? Io ho guardato vari video sul tubo, graficamente siamo a livelli da segone a due mani e pure la trama sembra clamorosa ma le meccaniche di gioco non mi convincono..qualcuno ci ha giocato?



Sono molto molto indeciso... Death Strandings sicuramente ha trama, filmati e grafica fuori dal comune, ma leggendo qua e la, a tratti rischia di essere troppo un "Deliveroo simulator"... secondo me poi non sarà mai così però boh, non saprei... sto seriamente pensando di farmi guidare dal portafoglio: appena finisco FF7, il primo dei 3 di cui trovo una buona offerta, sarà il predestinato... ma da qui a quel momento, faccio in tempo a cambiare idea 258 volte


----------



## Zanc9 (3 Novembre 2020)

Rispondo da grande estimatore di death stranding: è un giocone incredibile che ha probabilmente osato troppo dal punto di vista del gameplay...la trama è un viaggione mentale incredibile e semplicemente le "condizioni" in cui versa il mondo di gioco (senza spoiler ovviamente) sono qualcosa di estremamente originale, affascinante ed inquietante allo stesso tempo...non è semplicemente un mondo post apocalittico, è una vera e propria riflessione sulle condizioni in cui la società moderna si sta spingendo (soprattutto in Giappone)...quindi insomma, è un'idea originale che si basa su di un concetto reale.

Detto questo: il gameplay è moooooolto strano...la principale cosa da fare è girovagare per il mondo (che già di per sè è una grande sfida) sfruttando tecnologie e attrezzature ultra futuristiche. La particolarità è un "non-multiplayer" basato su alcune meccaniche derivanti dai dark Souls...non si incontrano mai gli altri giocatori ma si possono incontrare segni del loro passaggio, aiuti, messaggi...c'è collaborazione senza mai realmente incontrarsi.

Insomma il gameplay può stancare, il rischio di abbandonare il titolo a metà è forte ma dalla sua ha una cura per i dettagli, per i personaggi, per LA REGIA, assolutamente al top. Sì, si spara anche, anche se molto poco.

Domanda per tutti gli utenti intervenuti fino a qua, assolutamente non polemica, perchè ci si rifiuta di giocare the last of us 2?


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Rispondo da grande estimatore di death stranding: è un giocone incredibile che ha probabilmente osato troppo dal punto di vista del gameplay...la trama è un viaggione mentale incredibile e semplicemente le "condizioni" in cui versa il mondo di gioco (senza spoiler ovviamente) sono qualcosa di estremamente originale, affascinante ed inquietante allo stesso tempo...non è semplicemente un mondo post apocalittico, è una vera e propria riflessione sulle condizioni in cui la società moderna si sta spingendo (soprattutto in Giappone)...quindi insomma, è un'idea originale che si basa su di un concetto reale.
> 
> Detto questo: il gameplay è moooooolto strano...la principale cosa da fare è girovagare per il mondo (che già di per sè è una grande sfida) sfruttando tecnologie e attrezzature ultra futuristiche. La particolarità è un "non-multiplayer" basato su alcune meccaniche derivanti dai dark Souls...non si incontrano mai gli altri giocatori ma si possono incontrare segni del loro passaggio, aiuti, messaggi...c'è collaborazione senza mai realmente incontrarsi.
> 
> ...



Grazie mille, ho compreso perfettamente.

Mi associo anche io alla domanda su The Last of Us 2, anch'io assolutamente non polemico.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> mi pare sia un J-RPG però..che onestamente a me non piacciono...cioè, mi risultano incomprensibili..



Sisi, è un JRPG. Se piace il genere, è un capolavoro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Rispondo da grande estimatore di death stranding: è un giocone incredibile che ha probabilmente osato troppo dal punto di vista del gameplay...la trama è un viaggione mentale incredibile e semplicemente le "condizioni" in cui versa il mondo di gioco (senza spoiler ovviamente) sono qualcosa di estremamente originale, affascinante ed inquietante allo stesso tempo...non è semplicemente un mondo post apocalittico, è una vera e propria riflessione sulle condizioni in cui la società moderna si sta spingendo (soprattutto in Giappone)...quindi insomma, è un'idea originale che si basa su di un concetto reale.
> 
> Detto questo: il gameplay è moooooolto strano...la principale cosa da fare è girovagare per il mondo (che già di per sè è una grande sfida) sfruttando tecnologie e attrezzature ultra futuristiche. La particolarità è un "non-multiplayer" basato su alcune meccaniche derivanti dai dark Souls...non si incontrano mai gli altri giocatori ma si possono incontrare segni del loro passaggio, aiuti, messaggi...c'è collaborazione senza mai realmente incontrarsi.
> 
> ...





Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Grazie mille, ho compreso perfettamente.
> 
> Mi associo anche io alla domanda su The Last of Us 2, anch'io assolutamente non polemico.



Diciamo che è una polemica legata alla forte impronta LGBT che hanno voluto dare al titolo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Rispondo da grande estimatore di death stranding: è un giocone incredibile che ha probabilmente osato troppo dal punto di vista del gameplay...la trama è un viaggione mentale incredibile e semplicemente le "condizioni" in cui versa il mondo di gioco (senza spoiler ovviamente) sono qualcosa di estremamente originale, affascinante ed inquietante allo stesso tempo...non è semplicemente un mondo post apocalittico, è una vera e propria riflessione sulle condizioni in cui la società moderna si sta spingendo (soprattutto in Giappone)...quindi insomma, è un'idea originale che si basa su di un concetto reale.
> 
> *Detto questo: il gameplay è moooooolto strano...la principale cosa da fare è girovagare per il mondo (che già di per sè è una grande sfida) sfruttando tecnologie e attrezzature ultra futuristiche. La particolarità è un "non-multiplayer" basato su alcune meccaniche derivanti dai dark Souls...non si incontrano mai gli altri giocatori ma si possono incontrare segni del loro passaggio, aiuti, messaggi...c'è collaborazione senza mai realmente incontrarsi.*
> 
> ...



Ma quindi non è giocabile in single player senza essere connessi? Chiedo perché io no ho un internet flat


----------



## Zanc9 (3 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi non è giocabile in single player senza essere connessi? Chiedo perché io no ho un internet flat



Assolutamente sì però perdi tutto il senso del gioco...ti spiego con alcune cose che sono solo meccaniche di gioco e non è assolutamente spoiler:

Tu puoi costruire varie strutture: ponti, generatori, ripari, teleferiche e chi più ne ha più ne metta...ci sono tantissime "cose" che puoi fare, costruire ecc che ti faciliteranno il passaggio in una certa zona dopo la prima volta che la percorrerai (in quanto alla prima volta è "spoglia" di questi aiuti)...una volta percorsa una zona questa si riempirà anche di strutture costruite da altri giocatori online, potrai potenziarle anche se non le hai costruite tu, ripararle, percorrere un sentiero dettato da un altro giocatore, vedere messaggi relativi a pericoli o segreti lasciati da altri giocatori, scambiare oggetti utili tramite le caselle postali (costruite anche queste) e lo stesso potranno fare gli altri giocatori con strutture costruite da te. Non c'è pericolo ad esempio che una zona si riempia in maniera caotica perchè il tutto viene gestito e filtrato dai server in modo da rimanere bilanciato.

Il punto è che quando avrai questi tipi di interazioni con strutture, messaggi, oggetti ecc al giocatore "proprietario" della struttura arriveranno dei "mi piace"...anche tu puoi dare mi piace, quasi in maniera illimitata (succede che una certa cosa che trovi a caso possa salvarti la vita letteralmente e allora esclami "grandiiiiisssiiiimo guarda cos'ha costruito proprio qui questoooo lo adorooo" e gli spammi migliaia di mi piace)...i mi piace ti fanno salire di "ranking" nell'online e diciamo sono una specie di punteggio associato al tuo nickname...è fighissimo mentre giochi vedere le notifiche dei mi piace che ti lasciano gli altri giocatori, perchè sai di essere stato utile a qualcuno...poi magari costruisci una cosa a cui nessuno aveva pensato e la tua struttura diventa "virale" e puoi ricevere milioni di mi piace e ti rendi conto che ha fatto proprio il giro del mondo

Il gioco gira tutto intorno a questo in quanto la difficoltà sta SEMPRE nel fare un percorso dal punto A al punto B


----------



## Zanc9 (3 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è una polemica legata alla forte impronta LGBT che hanno voluto dare al titolo..



Capisco il ragionamento ed infatti l'ho chiesto apposta...un consiglio totalmente spassionato e indifferente alla tematica: giocalo. E' talmente dettagliato e curato che negarsi un gioco del genere (da appassionato di videogame) perchè la protagonista è una donna omosessuale e l'antagonista è una donna (etero) muscolosa è veramente un sacrilegio.

Perchè ti giuro che l'LGBT si ferma qua


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2020)

Vi ricordate XIII, Lo sparatutto in prima persona, uscito nel 2003, dedicato all'uccisione del presidente Kennedy dove noi impersonavamo l'assassino? Bene, il 10 novembre uscirà il remake ufficiale per PS4 ma anche PC e Xbox One.


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì però perdi tutto il senso del gioco...ti spiego con alcune cose che sono solo meccaniche di gioco e non è assolutamente spoiler:
> 
> Tu puoi costruire varie strutture: ponti, generatori, ripari, teleferiche e chi più ne ha più ne metta...ci sono tantissime "cose" che puoi fare, costruire ecc che ti faciliteranno il passaggio in una certa zona dopo la prima volta che la percorrerai (in quanto alla prima volta è "spoglia" di questi aiuti)...una volta percorsa una zona questa si riempirà anche di strutture costruite da altri giocatori online, potrai potenziarle anche se non le hai costruite tu, ripararle, percorrere un sentiero dettato da un altro giocatore, vedere messaggi relativi a pericoli o segreti lasciati da altri giocatori, scambiare oggetti utili tramite le caselle postali (costruite anche queste) e lo stesso potranno fare gli altri giocatori con strutture costruite da te. Non c'è pericolo ad esempio che una zona si riempia in maniera caotica perchè il tutto viene gestito e filtrato dai server in modo da rimanere bilanciato.
> 
> ...



Ti chiedo un altra cosa, gentilmente: io non amo giocare i videogames che hanno una buona dose di "sparatutto" su PS4; mi spiego, giochi come Red Dead Redempion 2, ho aspettato che uscisse per PC proprio perché "sparare" con mouse e tastiera è per me 100mila volte meglio che sparare con il joystick, con cui faccio veramente fatica (ma ne caso mi adeguo, vedi Days Gone).
Fatta questa premessa, siccome Death Strandings è uscito anche per PC, tu per che piattaforma mi consiglieresti di prenderlo, in virtu del gameplay particolare che lo contraddistingue? Quanto è grossa la componente sparatutto?
Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Zanc9 (3 Novembre 2020)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo un altra cosa, gentilmente: io non amo giocare i videogames che hanno una buona dose di "sparatutto" su PS4; mi spiego, giochi come Red Dead Redempion 2, ho aspettato che uscisse per PC proprio perché "sparare" con mouse e tastiera è per me 100mila volte meglio che sparare con il joystick, con cui faccio veramente fatica (ma ne caso mi adeguo, vedi Days Gone).
> Fatta questa premessa, siccome Death Strandings è uscito anche per PC, tu per che piattaforma mi consiglieresti di prenderlo, in virtu del gameplay particolare che lo contraddistingue? Quanto è grossa la componente sparatutto?
> Grazie in anticipo!



La componente sparatutto è quasi totalmente limitata ai "boss"...ci sono anche nemici ostili nel mondo di gioco ma le interazioni con questi sono molto poche (a meno che tu non te le vada proprio a cercare)...inoltre ci sono altre meccaniche particolari che possono portarti a dover combattere, ma non posso spiegarti nulla senza fare spoiler...anche queste sono molto rare...
Prevalentemente il gioco di porta a fare e rifare gli stessi percorsi più volte (soprattutto se sei malato di completismo)...quando esplori nuove zone viene la sfida principale

Dipende tutto dal tuo pc  secondo me ti conviene buttarti nella piattaforma che ha ancora una buona community attiva, per via di tutte le meccaniche che spiegavo in precedenza


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> La componente sparatutto è quasi totalmente limitata ai "boss"...ci sono anche nemici ostili nel mondo di gioco ma le interazioni con questi sono molto poche (a meno che tu non te le vada proprio a cercare)...inoltre ci sono altre meccaniche particolari che possono portarti a dover combattere, ma non posso spiegarti nulla senza fare spoiler...anche queste sono molto rare...
> Prevalentemente il gioco di porta a fare e rifare gli stessi percorsi più volte (soprattutto se sei malato di completismo)...quando esplori nuove zone viene la sfida principale
> 
> Dipende tutto dal tuo pc  secondo me ti conviene buttarti nella piattaforma che ha ancora una buona community attiva, per via di tutte le meccaniche che spiegavo in precedenza



Allora credo che propenderei più per PS4... però anche qui mi sa che detterà legge il portafoglio  grazie mille!


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Capisco il ragionamento ed infatti l'ho chiesto apposta...un consiglio totalmente spassionato e indifferente alla tematica: giocalo. E' talmente dettagliato e curato che negarsi un gioco del genere (da appassionato di videogame) perchè la protagonista è una donna omosessuale e l'antagonista è una donna (etero) muscolosa è veramente un sacrilegio.
> 
> Perchè ti giuro che l'LGBT si ferma qua



Diciamo che per me c'è anche il punto che il primo mi è piaciuto molto ma in generale i survival non mi entusiasmano come genere, quindi non giocarlo non mi peserà troppo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì però perdi tutto il senso del gioco...ti spiego con alcune cose che sono solo meccaniche di gioco e non è assolutamente spoiler:
> 
> Tu puoi costruire varie strutture: ponti, generatori, ripari, teleferiche e chi più ne ha più ne metta...ci sono tantissime "cose" che puoi fare, costruire ecc che ti faciliteranno il passaggio in una certa zona dopo la prima volta che la percorrerai (in quanto alla prima volta è "spoglia" di questi aiuti)...una volta percorsa una zona questa si riempirà anche di strutture costruite da altri giocatori online, potrai potenziarle anche se non le hai costruite tu, ripararle, percorrere un sentiero dettato da un altro giocatore, vedere messaggi relativi a pericoli o segreti lasciati da altri giocatori, scambiare oggetti utili tramite le caselle postali (costruite anche queste) e lo stesso potranno fare gli altri giocatori con strutture costruite da te. Non c'è pericolo ad esempio che una zona si riempia in maniera caotica perchè il tutto viene gestito e filtrato dai server in modo da rimanere bilanciato.
> 
> ...



Bé messa così sembra fighissimo...ma una domanda, quanti aggiornamenti scarica? e soprattutto, serve essere abbonati a PS+?


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé messa così sembra fighissimo...ma una domanda, quanti aggiornamenti scarica? e soprattutto, serve essere abbonati a PS+?



*E'* fighissimo, ma per certe persone il solo percorrere una strada, più e più volte, risulta estremamente noiso (e io lo capisco) da qui la diceria che il gioco è estremamente strano e può non piacere a tutti.

Aggiornamenti non lo so sinceramente, io lo giocai appena uscito e non mi ricordo cosa scaricai...comunque io non ho mai avuto PS+ e l'ho giocato in questo modo quindi non serve


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> *E'* fighissimo, ma per certe persone il solo percorrere una strada, più e più volte, risulta estremamente noiso (e io lo capisco) da qui la diceria che il gioco è estremamente strano e può non piacere a tutti.
> 
> Aggiornamenti non lo so sinceramente, io lo giocai appena uscito e non mi ricordo cosa scaricai...comunque io non ho mai avuto PS+ e l'ho giocato in questo modo quindi non serve



Ottimo, allora ci farò un pensierino, grazie


----------



## vannu994 (4 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> *E'* fighissimo, ma per certe persone il solo percorrere una strada, più e più volte, risulta estremamente noiso (e io lo capisco) da qui la diceria che il gioco è estremamente strano e può non piacere a tutti.
> 
> Aggiornamenti non lo so sinceramente, io lo giocai appena uscito e non mi ricordo cosa scaricai...comunque io non ho mai avuto PS+ e l'ho giocato in questo modo quindi non serve



Posso chiederti una curiosità, me lo hanno prestato però tra una cosa e un altra non l'ho mai giocato. Ora per un periodo non sono a casa mia e quindi vado di Hotspot, secondo te il giocare connesso ad internet quanti GB mi porterebbe via? L'amico che me lo ha dato lo ha finito senza connessione, è fattibile ma ovviamente molto più lungo.


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Novembre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti una curiosità, me lo hanno prestato però tra una cosa e un altra non l'ho mai giocato. Ora per un periodo non sono a casa mia e quindi vado di Hotspot, secondo te il giocare connesso ad internet quanti GB mi porterebbe via? L'amico che me lo ha dato lo ha finito senza connessione, è fattibile ma ovviamente molto più lungo.



Oddio...sinceramente non so risponderti...considera però che non è un vero e proprio multiplayer diretto perchè nessuno gioca con te ci sono solo le strutture e i messaggi degli altri giocatori

Senza connessione secondo me perde un po' il senso del gioco


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Oddio...sinceramente non so risponderti...considera però che non è un vero e proprio multiplayer diretto perchè nessuno gioca con te ci sono solo le strutture e i messaggi degli altri giocatori
> 
> Senza connessione secondo me perde un po' il senso del gioco



Scusa se ti chiedo ancora: ma queste strutture create dagli alti presumo comportino modifiche quotidiane alla mappa, quindi andranno scaricati aggiornamenti continui no?..perdonami ma non so bene come funziona..

Altra cosa, leggevo di meccaniche di gioco legnose e un po' fastidiose anche per muoversi, confermi?


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa se ti chiedo ancora: ma queste strutture create dagli alti presumo comportino modifiche quotidiane alla mappa, quindi andranno scaricati aggiornamenti continui no?..perdonami ma non so bene come funziona..
> 
> Altra cosa, leggevo di meccaniche di gioco legnose e un po' fastidiose anche per muoversi, confermi?



In arrivo un altro papiro:

quando tu percorri una zona per la prima volta non puoi costruire, una volta "attivata" la zona tu puoi costruire e compaiono strutture random da altri giocatori. Tu puoi eliminare queste strutture (se non le ritieni utili) in modo che dopo un po di tempo vengano sostituite da altre strutture...quelle che tu lasci lì, mi sembra di ricordare, non vengono sostituite ma rimangono nel tuo mondo di gioco. Specialmente le strutture di altri che tu utilizzi spesso (come un ponte per superare un fiume) o a cui hai dato molti mi piace possono rimanere anche fino alla fine del gioco...a meno che non si degradino fino a rompersi (da qui il bisogno di riparare le strutture tue e di altri).

Ogni volta che inizi una partita il gioco ti manda notifiche sui "mi piace" che hai ottenuto quando eri offline...credo che in quel momento faccia anche l'aggiornamento delle strutture in game ma non dovrebbe essere una cosa pesante.

Le meccaniche "legnose" sono le principali meccaniche di gioco: fare un viaggio da un punto A ad un punto B deve essere pianificato in modo da sapere che attrezzatura portarsi, quali pacchi prendere in consegna (sì, i viaggi si fanno per consegnare i pacchi, è davvero bartolini simulator non è una battuta) e quali pericoli si incontrano durante il viaggio.

Esempio:
Posso decidere se prendere in consegna 4/5 ordini leggeri o 1/2 pesanti, decidere se prendere pochi ordini in modo da portarmi più attrezzatura (scale, corde da arrampicata, scarponi di riserva che possono tornare utili, armi) perchè ovviamente tutto si basa su peso trasportato e spazio occupato (si possono caricare camion, moto, carrelli fluttuanti agganciati alla tuta).

Camminare da un punto all'altro può essere molto difficile perchè potresti dover aggirare un fiume largo e profondo, una montagna con pendii troppo ripidi o scivolosi, un terreno troppo accidentato su cui il tuo personaggio inciampa continuamente. La quantià di oggetti influenza la velocità e la stamina, il modo in cui si dispongono gli oggetti nello zaino possono portarti ad essere sbilanciato e a cadere più spesso (i pacchi si danneggiano), ad essere più lento. E' una cosa molto da gioco gestionale ed i menu dei preparativi sono inutilmente complicati e macchinosi...ma ci si prende la mano.

Inoltre, nel mondo esterno c'è _qualcosa_ che lo rende inospitale. Solo i corrieri si avventurano fuori da bunker o città sotterranee e a mio avviso questo "qualcosa" è estremamente figo...consiglio qualche trailer (NON L'ULTIMO pre-release)


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Novembre 2020)

Non ci capirete nulla, ma...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Ragazzi, io come pensiero sono assolutamente anti-globalista e conservatore, ma Last of Us 2 è un capolavoro da giocare...
Sì, c'è la coppia lesbo e la ragazzina della tribù con i dubbi d'identità, ma ci sono anche una miriade di altri temi profondi e grandi emozioni genuine.
Per me Last of Us 2 sta là in cielo assieme a red Dead 2 e altri capolavori.

Anch'io sono stato infastidito da queste forzature (nulla contro i gay, mi infastidiscono solo le forzature ideologiche e narrative non necessarie) , ma alla fine sono andato oltre e ho valutato il resto. Anche perché con questo ragionamento ci obbligano a spegnere la TV o abbandonare i nostri hobby. Non c'è una singola serie americana su netflix che non abbia una coppia LGBT forzata... cavolo ho appena visto due serie molto belle che con i gay non c'entrano nulla, House of Bly Manor e Snowpiercer, e anche lì coppie omosessuali o trans senza un significato nella storia, messe così tanto per...
E' l'America in generale che ha le rotelle fuori posto.
Io penso che se con le loro cavolate mi avessero fatto perdere l'esperienza di un gioco come Last of Us 2, avrebbero vinto loro.


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io come pensiero sono assolutamente anti-globalista e conservatore, ma Last of Us 2 è un capolavoro da giocare...
> Sì, c'è la coppia lesbo e la ragazzina della tribù con i dubbi d'identità, ma ci sono anche una miriade di altri temi profondi e grandi emozioni genuine.
> Per me Last of Us 2 sta là in cielo assieme a red Dead 2 e altri capolavori.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto. E' quello che cercavo di dire io

Bly manor lo stiamo guardando in questi giorni ci manca l'ultima puntata, anche lì coppia gay a casissimo...comunque (OffTopic) non vale neanche la metà di hill house


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> In arrivo un altro papiro:
> 
> quando tu percorri una zona per la prima volta non puoi costruire, una volta "attivata" la zona tu puoi costruire e compaiono strutture random da altri giocatori. Tu puoi eliminare queste strutture (se non le ritieni utili) in modo che dopo un po di tempo vengano sostituite da altre strutture...quelle che tu lasci lì, mi sembra di ricordare, non vengono sostituite ma rimangono nel tuo mondo di gioco. Specialmente le strutture di altri che tu utilizzi spesso (come un ponte per superare un fiume) o a cui hai dato molti mi piace possono rimanere anche fino alla fine del gioco...a meno che non si degradino fino a rompersi (da qui il bisogno di riparare le strutture tue e di altri).
> 
> ...



Ottimo grazie mille..be che dire, visto che ormai lo si trova a 19 euro sarà mio, se poi non ci capirò nulla amen


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto. E' quello che cercavo di dire io
> 
> Bly manor lo stiamo guardando in questi giorni ci manca l'ultima puntata, anche lì coppia gay a casissimo...comunque (OffTopic) non vale neanche la metà di hill house



OT. Concordo, Hill House è migliore sotto ogni aspetto.
Però la struttura narrativa e come sono caratterizzati i personaggi mi piace sempre molto.


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ottimo grazie mille..be che dire, visto che ormai lo si trova a 19 euro sarà mio, se poi non ci capirò nulla amen



Se lo giocherai fino alla fine capirai! Scusa i papiri, è che mi piace molto parlare di queste cose


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Se lo giocherai fino alla fine capirai! Scusa i papiri, è che mi piace molto parlare di queste cose



No no ma parlavo proprio di capire le dinamiche di gioco..ragazzi vado per i 40, sono cresciuto con i giochi arcade io!


----------



## Gas (20 Novembre 2020)

Credo che non lo menzioni mai nessuno ma devo ammettere che Tomb Rider è veramente un bel gioco!

Per anni l'ho snobbato perchè, lo ammetto, non m'intrigava molto l'idea di giocare con una protagonista donna in un gioco di questo tipo.
Poi l'ho provato (non mi ricordo quale capitolo) su PS3 e l'ho trovato davvero bello.
Ora ho appena completato Rise of the Tomb Rider e ancora una volta sono rimasto piacevolmente sorpreso. Credo che in termini grafici abbia ben poco da invidiare a qualsiasi altro titolo, la storia è ben narrata e nel giocato ci sono spesso colpi di scena che sortiscono il loro effetto. Per finire, trovo i combattimenti davvero molto belli, alla pari del meglio sul mercato.E' l' Uncharted al femminile.
PROMOSSO


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Credo che non lo menzioni mai nessuno ma devo ammettere che Tomb Rider è veramente un bel gioco!
> 
> Per anni l'ho snobbato perchè, lo ammetto, non m'intrigava molto l'idea di giocare con una protagonista donna in un gioco di questo tipo.
> Poi l'ho provato (non mi ricordo quale capitolo) su PS3 e l'ho trovato davvero bello.
> ...



Tutta la saga reboot di tomb raider, partendo da quello del 2013, sono giochi davvero ben fatti...iniziano solo ora a sentire il peso degli anni, e questo è tutto un dire.

Piccola nota: quando usci uncharted tutti si sono lamentati perchè era uguale a tomb raider....poi è uscito tomb raider reboot e tutti si sono lamentati perchè era uguale ad uncharted...secondo me è uncharted ad essere un tomb raider al maschile


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Tutta la saga reboot di tomb raider, partendo da quello del 2013, sono giochi davvero ben fatti...iniziano solo ora a sentire il peso degli anni, e questo è tutto un dire.
> 
> Piccola nota: quando usci uncharted tutti si sono lamentati perchè era uguale a tomb raider....poi è uscito tomb raider reboot e tutti si sono lamentati perchè era uguale ad uncharted...secondo me è uncharted ad essere un tomb raider al maschile


Diciamocelo, la trilogia reboot di Tomb Raider è stata probabilmente la saga più sottovalutata di questa generazione "uscente". Tre gran bei giochi che, purtroppo, hanno avuto il "peso" di essere usciti dopo Uncharted.


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Diciamocelo, la trilogia reboot di Tomb Raider è stata probabilmente la saga più sottovalutata di questa generazione "uscente". Tre gran bei giochi che, purtroppo, hanno avuto il "peso" di essere usciti dopo Uncharted.



Assolutamente, infatti ricordo già ai tempi le critiche che lo paragonavano appunto ad uncharted definendolo una copia spudorata...quando in reatà è successo tutto il contrario: è stata naughty dog a copiare un format (quello di tomb raider) che da troppi anni era in declino e a fare un ottimo prodotto (uncharted appunto)...poi quando tomb raider è tornato alla ribalta ha accusato un po il confronto con questo "scippo" come dici tu...ma io ho rigiocato il primo tomb raider (2013) almeno 3 volte, anche di recente, e fila via liscio con un gameplay ed un'abientazione davvero notevole


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, infatti ricordo già ai tempi le critiche che lo paragonavano appunto ad uncharted definendolo una copia spudorata...quando in reatà è successo tutto il contrario: è stata naughty dog a copiare un format (quello di tomb raider) che da troppi anni era in declino e a fare un ottimo prodotto (uncharted appunto)...poi quando tomb raider è tornato alla ribalta ha accusato un po il confronto con questo "scippo" come dici tu...ma io ho rigiocato il primo tomb raider (2013) almeno 3 volte, anche di recente, e fila via liscio con un gameplay ed un'abientazione davvero notevole


Il primo Tomb Raider ha avuto anche un discreto successo, ma poi gli altri e due sono passati quasi inosservati, specie il terzo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il primo Tomb Raider ha avuto anche un discreto successo, ma poi gli altri e due sono passati quasi inosservati, specie il terzo.



Succede quando un titolo perde appeal tra il pubblico..per contro giochi come FIFA o COD anche se partoriscono una schifezza va a ruba..


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il primo Tomb Raider ha avuto anche un discreto successo, ma poi gli altri e due sono passati quasi inosservati, specie il terzo.



Io personalmente li recupererò prima o poi...su steam basta un click per averli e costano una sciocchezza


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Succede quando un titolo perde appeal tra il pubblico..per contro giochi come FIFA o COD anche se partoriscono una schifezza va a ruba..


Dipende molto dai generi. Fifa o COD vanno a ruba però perchè non puntano sul gioco in singolo, diciamocelo. Sono brand troppo forti, che prendono un pubblico molto fidelizzato e, perciò, difficilmente perderebbero appeal. Tomb Raider, invece, ha pagato lo scotto soprattutto del bruttissimo Underworld uscito un anno dopo Uncharted che ormai aveva catturato quel tipo di pubblico. 

Se non avesse avuto concorrenza, probabilmente il marchio Lara Croft avrebbe ancora oggi grande fama. Perchè dico questo? Vedi Crash Bandicoot, che dopo 10 anni circa ha fatto il botto con una remaster facendo rinascere il brand. Perchè? Soprattutto, perchè il genere platform, dopo Crash e quei brutti giochi usciti su PS2, non ha mai avuto un vero erede se non qualche roba indie. C'era il deserto in quel campo, in pratica, se escludiamo il solito Super Mario che però è un'eterna esclusiva Nintendo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2020)

Il terzo della nuova trilogia, Shadow of Tomb Raider, per me è il migliore.
E' un giudizio controcorrente perché in giro non è piaciuto e lo considerano il più sottotono.

Ha molti meno combattimenti e sparatorie, e più esplorazione, in linea con i primi episodi classici e quindi per un vecchiaccio come me è tanta roba. E l'ambientazione della giungla e dei templi maya è fantastica.
Poi sono uscite le espansioni con ancora 7 tombe aggiuntive, una delle poche volte che mi sono goduto i DLC.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dipende molto dai generi. Fifa o COD vanno a ruba però perchè non puntano sul gioco in singolo, diciamocelo. Sono brand troppo forti, che prendono un pubblico molto fidelizzato e, perciò, difficilmente perderebbero appeal. Tomb Raider, invece, ha pagato lo scotto soprattutto del bruttissimo Underworld uscito un anno dopo Uncharted che ormai aveva catturato quel tipo di pubblico.
> 
> Se non avesse avuto concorrenza, probabilmente il marchio Lara Croft avrebbe ancora oggi grande fama. Perchè dico questo? Vedi Crash Bandicoot, che dopo 10 anni circa ha fatto il botto con una remaster facendo rinascere il brand. Perchè? Soprattutto, perchè il genere platform, dopo Crash e quei brutti giochi usciti su PS2, non ha mai avuto un vero erede se non qualche roba indie. C'era il deserto in quel campo, in pratica, se escludiamo il solito Super Mario che però è un'eterna esclusiva Nintendo.



Però è strano perché io che sono appassionato dei giochi con campagna singol player invece mi fiondo sui titoli anche se Tomb rider e Uncharted possono sovrapporsi, sono comunque diversi..e poi diciamocelo sono giochi che finisci in fretta...per paradosso la gente si prende invece ogni sorta di open world anche se ogni gioco richiederebbe 100 ore per finirlo (e quanti li finiscono?)


----------



## Gas (20 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Diciamocelo, la trilogia reboot di Tomb Raider è stata probabilmente la saga più sottovalutata di questa generazione "uscente". Tre gran bei giochi che, purtroppo, hanno avuto il "peso" di essere usciti dopo Uncharted.



Dirò una cosa che oggi è molto poco politically correct ma secondo me un pochetto Tomb Rider ha sempre sofferto la scelta di avere come protagonista una donna che, per quanto di fattezze incredibilmente femminili, gioca il ruolo classico dell'uomo avventuriero.
Ricordo che quando uscì il primo tomb raider ero ancora un bambinetto ma l'idea di combattere usando una donna non mi piaceva.
Come non mi piacciono in linea di massima film e serie TV che *forzatamente* hanno una protagonista donna che è maestra d'armi, arti marziali, giuda, ecc...
E spero che non lo leggiate come un commetto sessista, che non sono assolutamente, per me è quasi più una questione di 'realismo'. Perché bisogna per forza traslare su una donna caratteristiche che sono peculiari degli uomini? Da quando esiste l'umanità, la storia racconta di milioni di uomini combattenti, avventurieri, ecc... ma poche donne. Ripeto, per me al giorno d'oggi stanno facendo troppo una forzatura.

Detto questo, Rise of the Tomb Rider è davvero un giocone e lo consiglio senza dubbio. Come dici tu, forse fra le serie più sottovalutate dell'ultima generazione.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> *Dirò una cosa che oggi è molto poco politically correct ma secondo me un pochetto Tomb Rider ha sempre sofferto la scelta di avere come protagonista una donna *che, per quanto di fattezze incredibilmente femminili, gioca il ruolo classico dell'uomo avventuriero.
> Ricordo che quando uscì il primo tomb raider ero ancora un bambinetto ma l'idea di combattere usando una donna non mi piaceva.
> Come non mi piacciono in linea di massima film e serie TV che *forzatamente* hanno una protagonista donna che è maestra d'armi, arti marziali, giuda, ecc...
> E spero che non lo leggiate come un commetto sessista, che non sono assolutamente, per me è quasi più una questione di 'realismo'. Perché bisogna per forza traslare su una donna caratteristiche che sono peculiari degli uomini? Da quando esiste l'umanità, la storia racconta di milioni di uomini combattenti, avventurieri, ecc... ma poche donne. Ripeto, per me al giorno d'oggi stanno facendo troppo una forzatura.
> ...


Beh, insomma la novità di Tomb Raider fu proprio questa ed i primi giochi per PSX furono un successone, al punto da tradurlo in lingua italiana, il primo era solo in inglese infatti, e farci poi i film con Angelina Jolie. E, probabilmente, il fatto di averla resuscitata dopo il quarto capitolo è proprio dovuto al fatto di battere il ferro finchè era caldo. Ed è da lì, che la saga ha incominciato a subire delle battute d'arresto con Angel of Darkness (che a me non dispiacque nonostante siano state un pò ridotte le parti "archeologiche", ma era pienissimo di bug al punto che Lara si incastrava ovunque ed una volta salvai per sbaglio con Lara incastrata e fui costretto a ricominciare da capo), poi Legend sicuramente migliore, anche se alla fine era molto fan service, il remake anniversary ed il brutto Underworld, il peggiore della saga per me. L'idea del reboot è stata eccezionale, però secondo me era un'idea che doveva partire dopo il The Last Revelation (che poi come diavolo ha fatto Lara a sopravvivere ad un crollo di una piramide, già da lì si vede la forzatura, infatti nel Angel Of Darkness hanno tolto la parte dove si parlava della sua sopravvivenza ed è possibile vederla su wikipedia).

Tomb Raider ha fatto la "fine" di Prince of Persia, che purtroppo ha subito la concorrenza "in casa" di Assassin's Creed visto che è sempre Ubisoft. Così come il pubblico di Lara è andato su Uncharted, anche in POP nonostante gli ottimi giochi, tipo quello in cell shading, oppure il prequel delle Sabbie del Tempo, ormai la gente guardava già alla saga dell'uomo incappucciato che sapeva arrampicarsi come il principe di Persia.


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il terzo della nuova trilogia, Shadow of Tomb Raider, per me è il migliore.
> E' un giudizio controcorrente perché in giro non è piaciuto e lo considerano il più sottotono.
> 
> Ha molti meno combattimenti e sparatorie, e più esplorazione, in linea con i primi episodi classici e quindi per un vecchiaccio come me è tanta roba. E l'ambientazione della giungla e dei templi maya è fantastica.
> Poi sono uscite le espansioni con ancora 7 tombe aggiuntive, una delle poche volte che mi sono goduto i DLC.



Il DLC del primo aggiungeva una sola tomba che se non completavi bene al primo tentativo si baggava e non era più possibile finirla...ottimoooo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2020)

Vedo che si parla di tomb raider, giocone incredibile, giocati tutti e 3. I primi due su 360 e l'ultimo su one. Per me sono fenomali. 

Mi spiace vedere che uncharted abbia monopolizzato l'attenzione mediatica e sia stato così esaltato, ho giocato i primi 3 (il 4 no) e solamente il due è un gioco della madonna, gli altri molto deludenti, soprattutto il terzo che è solo uno "spara spara".

Tomb raider invece qualitativamente si è mantenuto ad alti livelli per tutti e tre i titoli.




Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il terzo della nuova trilogia, Shadow of Tomb Raider, per me è il migliore.
> E' un giudizio controcorrente perché in giro non è piaciuto e lo considerano il più sottotono.
> 
> Ha molti meno combattimenti e sparatorie, e più esplorazione, in linea con i primi episodi classici e quindi per un vecchiaccio come me è tanta roba. E l'ambientazione della giungla e dei templi maya è fantastica.
> Poi sono uscite le espansioni con ancora 7 tombe aggiuntive, una delle poche volte che mi sono goduto i DLC.




A livello di gameplay puro e duro è il migliore, soprattutto per le sessioni sott'acqua, mi piacciono sempre molto le parti in immersione nei videogiochi, però ho apprezzato il primo maggiormente. 

E' molto più coinvolgente e adrenalico, ma sono tutti e 3 su grandi livelli. La cosa che mi è rimasta impressa del primo è la qualità grafica e la fluidità pazzesca incredibile, gioco giocato su 360 tra l'altro. La versione per vecchie console piscia in testa a molto giochi ancora adesso per qualità tecnica incredibile.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2020)

Andrò controcorrente, ma se la Eidos Square mi ha convinto molto con Tomb Raider, lo stesso non si può dire con Hitman. L'Absolution pur essendo un buon titolo, era troppo snaturato. Non sembrava di giocare ad Hitman. Quello ad episodi sicuramente migliore e fedele alla saga, però boh, sono più legato ai vecchi giochi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Dirò una cosa che oggi è molto poco politically correct ma secondo me un pochetto Tomb Rider ha sempre sofferto la scelta di avere come protagonista una donna che, per quanto di fattezze incredibilmente femminili, gioca il ruolo classico dell'uomo avventuriero.
> Ricordo che quando uscì il primo tomb raider ero ancora un bambinetto ma l'idea di combattere usando una donna non mi piaceva.
> Come non mi piacciono in linea di massima film e serie TV che *forzatamente* hanno una protagonista donna che è maestra d'armi, arti marziali, giuda, ecc...
> E spero che non lo leggiate come un commetto sessista, che non sono assolutamente, per me è quasi più una questione di 'realismo'. Perché bisogna per forza traslare su una donna caratteristiche che sono peculiari degli uomini? Da quando esiste l'umanità, la storia racconta di milioni di uomini combattenti, avventurieri, ecc... ma poche donne. Ripeto, per me al giorno d'oggi stanno facendo troppo una forzatura.
> ...



io giocando a uncharted online sceglievo sempre cloe perchè amavo vedere i bei culi ciondolare, e così in tomb raider.
tomb raider e uncharted sono simili ma nel 1o ti perdi anche ore a non capire come proseguire mentre il 2o è molto più basato su combattimenti durissimi. parlo dei vecchi tomb raider perchè gli ultimi non li ho giocati.


----------



## First93 (20 Novembre 2020)

Io ho visto ieri il trailer di cyberpunk e niente due minuti dopo ero già su amazon.


----------



## Giangy (21 Novembre 2020)

Dicono sia un gran bel gioco, il nuovo Watch Dogs Legion, simile a GTA V, ma non proprio identico... è ambientato a Londra, ho visto alcuni video in rete, e sembra davvero ben fatto come gioco. Appena mi è possibile lo compro, magari per natale. Però non so se piace come genere.


----------



## Tobi (15 Dicembre 2020)

Ho comprato per PS4 Until Dawn e The Witcher 3 GOTY. 
Ho iniziato ieri il primo gioco, è un Horror, al momento sembra veramente un bel gioco, vediamo come si evolve la storia. In base alle scelte fatte, cambiano gli scenari. Non so se qualcuno di voi ci ha mai giocato e possa dare un feedback,

Per quanto riguarda The Witcher 3 invece, opinioni?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Dicembre 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ho comprato per PS4 Until Dawn e The Witcher 3 GOTY.
> Ho iniziato ieri il primo gioco, è un Horror, al momento sembra veramente un bel gioco, vediamo come si evolve la storia. In base alle scelte fatte, cambiano gli scenari. Non so se qualcuno di voi ci ha mai giocato e possa dare un feedback,
> 
> Per quanto riguarda The Witcher 3 invece, opinioni?



Until Dawn è uno dei miei giochi preferiti, è uno di quelli con "jump scares" genuini messi al posto giusto e con una bella storia, bei personaggi.
Me ne ero talmente innamorato che poi ho preso tutti i giochi dei Supermassive(gli sviluppatori), ora stanno realizzando l'antologia Dark Pictures.

Non aspettarti però scenari diversi o grossi bivi, le scelte portano solo a modifiche minime, a parte una manciata.
Il succo del gioco è cercare di fare sopravvivere tutti i personaggi. Perché le tue azioni o le tue scelte possono eliminarli in ogni momento, anche imprevisto.

Su Witcher 3 ci sarebbe da riempire almeno tre topic, parliamo di una pietra miliare... ti consiglio di fare una ricerca sul forum perché sicuramente se ne è parlato già tanto in passato


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Succede quando un titolo perde appeal tra il pubblico..per contro giochi come FIFA o COD anche se partoriscono una schifezza va a ruba..



FIFA 20 è orrendo. Pessimo. Giocarlo offline da quando hanno trasformato il livello Ultimate nel calcio Shaolin è da chiedere indietro i soldi. Il punto è che non hanno concorrenza. Dopo tanti anni PES hanno sviluppato un titolo decente, puntando proprio sul livello ridicolo dell'esperienza offline di FIFA, ma ancora siamo lontani soprattutto per il limite delle licenze.

Questo per dire che in certi casi nonostante producano un risultato veramente mediocre, e FIFA 20 è per me il peggior gioco di calcio che abbia mai visto, senza confronti (la parte manageriale della modalità carriera è roba a livelli di Sensible Soccer veramente), riescono comunque a vendere e avere ottimi ricavi. Purtroppo a rimetterci è sempre il consumatore, perchè a fronte di tutto questo schifo il prezzo esorbitante la EA te lo chiede lo stesso.

Per quanto mi riguarda, l'errore fatto l'anno scorso non lo rifaccio piu. Se mai prendero un altro titolo FIFA EA, lo prendero a primavera inoltrata, leggendo accuratamente tutte le recensioni e aspettando i vari update, perchè essere trattato da fesso francamente è una cosa che non tollero.


----------



## Maravich49 (15 Dicembre 2020)

The Witcher 3 è uno dei migliori giochi mai creati, espansioni comprese.


----------



## Giangy (15 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> FIFA 20 è orrendo. Pessimo. Giocarlo offline da quando hanno trasformato il livello Ultimate nel calcio Shaolin è da chiedere indietro i soldi. Il punto è che non hanno concorrenza. Dopo tanti anni PES hanno sviluppato un titolo decente, puntando proprio sul livello ridicolo dell'esperienza offline di FIFA, ma ancora siamo lontani soprattutto per il limite delle licenze.
> 
> Questo per dire che in certi casi nonostante producano un risultato veramente mediocre, e FIFA 20 è per me il peggior gioco di calcio che abbia mai visto, senza confronti (la parte manageriale della modalità carriera è roba a livelli di Sensible Soccer veramente), riescono comunque a vendere e avere ottimi ricavi. Purtroppo a rimetterci è sempre il consumatore, perchè a fronte di tutto questo schifo il prezzo esorbitante la EA te lo chiede lo stesso.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, l'errore fatto l'anno scorso non lo rifaccio piu. Se mai prendero un altro titolo FIFA EA, lo prendero a primavera inoltrata, leggendo accuratamente tutte le recensioni e aspettando i vari update, perchè essere trattato da fesso francamente è una cosa che non tollero.



PES è un bel gioco, ma pecca di licenze purtroppo... per chi non ha una PlayStation, o un PC, è un pò limitato per Xbox. Fifa, non sarà un gran gioco, ma attira per le varie licenze secondo me.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> FIFA 20 è orrendo. Pessimo. Giocarlo offline da quando hanno trasformato il livello Ultimate nel calcio Shaolin è da chiedere indietro i soldi. Il punto è che non hanno concorrenza. Dopo tanti anni PES hanno sviluppato un titolo decente, puntando proprio sul livello ridicolo dell'esperienza offline di FIFA, ma ancora siamo lontani soprattutto per il limite delle licenze.
> 
> Questo per dire che in certi casi nonostante producano un risultato veramente mediocre, e FIFA 20 è per me il peggior gioco di calcio che abbia mai visto, senza confronti (la parte manageriale della modalità carriera è roba a livelli di Sensible Soccer veramente), riescono comunque a vendere e avere ottimi ricavi. Purtroppo a rimetterci è sempre il consumatore, perchè a fronte di tutto questo schifo il prezzo esorbitante la EA te lo chiede lo stesso.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, l'errore fatto l'anno scorso non lo rifaccio piu. Se mai prendero un altro titolo FIFA EA, lo prendero a primavera inoltrata, leggendo accuratamente tutte le recensioni e aspettando i vari update, perchè essere trattato da fesso francamente è una cosa che non tollero.


L’offline di FIFA è praticamente morto da quando la EA ha ideato FUT. Per loro FUT è una miniera d’oro e non ha senso per loro sbattersi per migliorare l’esperienza di gioco.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L’offline di FIFA è praticamente morto da quando la EA ha ideato FUT. Per loro FUT è una miniera d’oro e non ha senso per loro sbattersi per migliorare l’esperienza di gioco.



Ho letto pero che ancora ben il 30% dei clienti FIFA 20 non gioca online. Non proprio briciole.

Hai ragione, credo sia il modo in cui operano in EA, evidentemente. Eppure è un modo miope secondo me perchè la longevità del gioco dipende dalla giocabilità offline. FUT passera come tutte le mode. FIFA è e resta un simulatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> PES è un bel gioco, ma pecca di licenze purtroppo... per chi non ha una PlayStation, o un PC, è un pò limitato per Xbox. Fifa, non sarà un gran gioco, ma attira per le varie licenze secondo me.



Certo, è quello che fa la differenza. Ma FIFA 20, secondo me, è proprio un gioco pessimo. Gli unici pregi che ha sono l'accuratezza di certe riproduzioni di stadio, competizioni e giocatori proprio grazie alle licenze.

Parlando di cose secondarie (secondo loro) di un gioco del genere, ma vogliamo parlare delle trattative? Nemmeno a Sensible Soccer degli anni 90 davvero... oppure gli stadi "base", quelli non reali, sono gli stessi degli ultimi venti anni. E' evidente che proprio non facciano nulla per migliorare il gioco se non andare dietro ai feedback dei giocatori online.

Ma ripeto, nessun problema. Avevo ricomprato FIFA 19 dopo tanti anni e l'ho trovato pessimo, ma almeno molto giocabile. Con FIFA 20 per me hanno colmato il limite e non lo comprero piu, semplicemente. Sono monopolisti e se ne approfittano, cosa che detesto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho letto pero che ancora ben il 30% dei clienti FIFA 20 non gioca online. Non proprio briciole.
> 
> Hai ragione, credo sia il modo in cui operano in EA, evidentemente. Eppure è un modo miope secondo me perchè la longevità del gioco dipende dalla giocabilità offline. FUT passera come tutte le mode. FIFA è e resta un simulatore.


Ho giocato a Fifa per anni, anche prima che esistesse la modalità Fifa Ultimate Team, e ti assicuro che prima prestavano molta più attenzione alla modalità offline perchè l'introito che la EA percepiva era limitata alla vendita del gioco. In sostanza più copie vendeva più guadagnava. Oggi la stragrande maggioranza del fatturato viene dalla vendita dei pacchetti di FUT, che molti acquistano per velocizzare il processo di improving della rosa così da competere online e qualificarsi ai tornei FIFA dal vivo dove si vincono premi in denaro. Io personalmente per qualche anno ho giocato a FUT, ma mi rendevo conto che la modalità era diventata un vero e proprio pay to win e quando incontravo una squadra con le leggende o le versioni IF dei giocatori oro prendevo mazzate. 
In sintesi EA non ha alcun interesse nel migliorare e soprattutto cambiare radicalmente il gameplay che per il loro tornaconto personale e per il competitive funziona alla grande.
Magari la situazione in futuro cambierà, ma ciò passa inevitabilmente dal divieto di acquistare i pacchetti in FUT.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ho giocato a Fifa per anni, anche prima che esistesse la modalità Fifa Ultimate Team, e ti assicuro che prima prestavano molta più attenzione alla modalità offline perchè l'introito che la EA percepiva era limitata alla vendita del gioco. In sostanza più copie vendeva più guadagnava. Oggi la stragrande maggioranza del fatturato viene dalla vendita dei pacchetti di FUT, che molti acquistano per velocizzare il processo di improving della rosa così da competere online e qualificarsi ai tornei FIFA dal vivo dove si vincono premi in denaro. Io personalmente per qualche anno ho giocato a FUT, ma mi rendevo conto che la modalità era diventata un vero e proprio pay to win e quando incontravo una squadra con le leggende o le versioni IF dei giocatori oro prendevo mazzate.
> In sintesi EA non ha alcun interesse nel migliorare e soprattutto cambiare radicalmente il gameplay che per il loro tornaconto personale e per il competitive funziona alla grande.
> Magari la situazione in futuro cambierà, ma ciò passa inevitabilmente dal divieto di acquistare i pacchetti in FUT.



Si hai ragione, è quello che credo anche io stia succedendo. Per questo penso che sia una visione miope, come ti sei annoiato tu se ne annoiano tanti. Alla fine è un simulatore di calcio, non un gioco online. Quando la moda del FUT passerà, perchè passerà, correranno a recuperare tutti gli offline, vedrai, perchè quelli sono i consumatori veri di un gioco di calcio. Hanno la gran fortuna delle licenze, vera enorme barriera all'entrata che crea di fatto un monopolio (oppure un duopolio dove una delle due è nettamente superiore) ad evidente svantaggio dei consumatori e basta.

Ma l'equilibrio è sottilissimo. Fai tanto che la causa dei giocatori vada avanti (il piu recente è Ibra ad aver sollevato il problema contro la EA) e vedrai che il colosso americano scomparirà in un batter d'occhio se non migliorano un simile cesso di videogame. E' facile fare soldi quando non hai di fatto concorrenza. L'intera fortuna di FIFA si regge solo sulle licenze, senza quelle non vale nulla come gioco di calcio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione, è quello che credo anche io stia succedendo. Per questo penso che sia una visione miope, come ti sei annoiato tu se ne annoiano tanti. Alla fine è un simulatore di calcio, non un gioco online. Quando la moda del FUT passerà, perchè passerà, correranno a recuperare tutti gli offline, vedrai, perchè quelli sono i consumatori veri di un gioco di calcio. Hanno la gran fortuna delle licenze, vera enorme barriera all'entrata che crea di fatto un monopolio (oppure un duopolio dove una delle due è nettamente superiore) ad evidente svantaggio dei consumatori e basta.
> 
> Ma l'equilibrio è sottilissimo. Fai tanto che la causa dei giocatori vada avanti (il piu recente è Ibra ad aver sollevato il problema contro la EA) e vedrai che il colosso americano scomparirà in un batter d'occhio se non migliorano un simile cesso di videogame. E' facile fare soldi quando non hai di fatto concorrenza. L'intera fortuna di FIFA si regge solo sulle licenze, senza quelle non vale nulla come gioco di calcio.


Non so, perchè come me e te ci siamo stancati conoscendo Fifa e gli altri simulatori di calcio prima dell'avvento di FUT, c'è un pubblico vasto di videogiocatori più giovani che conosce solo FUT e si adopera solo con quella modalità. Non avendo un termine di paragone, quei videogiocatori si appassionano più alla modalità FUT in sè, il che si traduce in una dipendenza dall'apertura dei pacchetti di giocatori di FUT attraverso l'acquisto dei costosi FIFA points. In breve per videogiocatori più anziani che si allontanano dal gioco ci sono neofiti giovani che si appassionano. 
Per me l'unico modo per far crollare baracca e burattini è che si intervenga a livello internazionale affermando che l'acquisto dei pacchetti è gioco d'azzardo che deve essere vietato.


----------



## Gas (15 Dicembre 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda The Witcher 3 invece, opinioni?



Sono un pizzico in contro tendenza, trovo The Witcher 3 un gran bel gioco ma non riesco a vederne il capolavoro assoluto che vedono gli altri. Comunque molto bello, se hai una PS4 e ti piace il genere, The Witcher è un titolo da avere assolutamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Raga vorrei prendere Ghost of Tsushima. È a 29,99 un po’ dappertutto. Ho visto qualche gameplay, ma è un open world alla The Witcher 3? Giusto per capire il genere bene.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga vorrei prendere Ghost of Tsushima. È a 29,99 un po’ dappertutto. Ho visto qualche gameplay, ma è un open world alla The Witcher 3? Giusto per capire il genere bene.



Si, é un Open World dove ogni quest ha una propria storia con diversi elementi di collezione, sidequests e duelli a spada. A livello visuale é fantastico, il gameplay estremamente buono. Conviene!

Immagina un mix di Assassin's Creed e the Witcher - ecco che hai GoT. La storia non é sul livello di Witcher, ma buona. Le parti dove fai l'assassino e devi infiltrare sono mille volte superiori ad AC.


Parere personale: I 3 giochi migliori della PS4 sono The Witcher 3, God of War e Ghost of Tsushima


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si, é un Open World dove ogni quest ha una propria storia con diversi elementi di collezione, sidequests e duelli a spada. A livello visuale é fantastico, il gameplay estremamente buono. Conviene!
> 
> Immagina un mix di Assassin's Creed e the Witcher - ecco che hai GoT. La storia non é sul livello di Witcher, ma buona. Le parti dove fai l'assassino e devi infiltrare sono mille volte superiori ad AC.
> 
> ...



Giocati e amati gli altri due. Quindi lo prendo. Thanks.


----------



## sion (19 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga vorrei prendere Ghost of Tsushima. È a 29,99 un po’ dappertutto. Ho visto qualche gameplay, ma è un open world alla The Witcher 3? Giusto per capire il genere bene.



vai a botta sicura..miglior gioco sul giappone di quell epoca,curato,longevo e appagante..a 30 euro e' un must


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2020)

sion ha scritto:


> vai a botta sicura..miglior gioco sul giappone di quell epoca,curato,longevo e appagante..a 30 euro e' un must



Grazie


----------



## vannu994 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque ragazzi se a qualcuno interessa ho visto che Unieuro ha Red dead 2 e the last of us 2 entrambi a 30€, io uno dei due lo prenderò intanto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ho preso anch'io Ghost!


----------

